# The Gilmore Girls



## electrogirl (Oct 28, 2008)

I love it. 

Tell me how much you hate it.

They talk so fast and eat loads of junk food.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 28, 2008)

noone?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 28, 2008)

My Mrs watches it. She's 34. What the fuck?


----------



## Melinda (Oct 28, 2008)

*waits for Sparklefish*


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2008)

i watched it a bit during the summer when i was out of work, it was alright


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 28, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> My Mrs watches it. She's 34. What the fuck?



i'm starting to really love your mrs just by her telly tastes.

my sister who is 30, watches Charmed and her husband gets really agitated by it.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 28, 2008)

Melinda said:


> *waits for Sparklefish*



yeah where the hell is she? when i searched to see if a thread had been done before, there were about 15 of Sparklefish's posts which mentioned Glmore Girls.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 28, 2008)

I watch it and update my ex-flatmate. However I've just started watching again after  a few weeks and need updates. PMs please, people!


----------



## rhod (Oct 28, 2008)

Mrs rhod really likes Gilmore Girls. It's the one show that really relaxes her.

She was _well pissed off_ when Living TV stopped showing it after season 4, and I earned a *lot* of brownie points by downloading season 5, so that she could watch the whole thing over a few gloriously indulgent Gilmore weekends! 

I found it a bit annoying when she started watching it, but if I'm totally honest I grew to rather like it. Lorelai's parents are my favourite characters.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 28, 2008)

I've seen bits of it on daytime telly recently.

It's alright! I mainly watched because I heard Peter Petrelli was on it!!! (and he was! Jolly yummy.)

Her little squeaky voice is really sweet.


----------



## Looby (Oct 28, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> yeah where the hell is she? when i searched to see if a thread had been done before, there were about 15 of Sparklefish's posts which mentioned Glmore Girls.





I love it. I sky+ the omnibus on a saturday and then watch it on sunday-it's my new routine. 

I think it's really funny and I love the grandparents. I only just twigged that Emily is Babys mum in Dirty Dancing. How cool is that?


----------



## softybabe (Oct 28, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i
> 
> my sister who is 30, watches Charmed and her husband gets really agitated by it.



I used to watch Charmed when I was 30...(((SB)))


----------



## Looby (Oct 28, 2008)

softybabe said:


> I used to watch Charmed when I was 30...(((SB)))



I love Charmed too and I'm 30.  I really really want the Charmed box set that comes in a chest.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 28, 2008)

I just love the way they talk so fast and wittily, like noone actually speaks in real life!

I'm all mixed up as to where I am at the moment because I've been watching the series that's on during the day.
I love Luke although I wish he would take that stupid back to front baseball cap off.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 29, 2008)

Shut your mouth! He wouldn't be Luke without the cap!


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 29, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> Shut your mouth! He wouldn't be Luke without the cap!



but back to front?! hello are we in 1991??


----------



## Matt S (Oct 29, 2008)

It's one of my guilty pleasures - like other posters, I was introduced to it by my wife and found it annoying at first...but now I really like it!

Partly because Lauren Graham, mmmm...

Matt


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2008)

in the summer i got into the day time habit of watching the gilmore girls and that high school one, can't remember what it was called, about a small-time high school, 2 brothers, who didn't know they were brothers until later, and don't get on, until they realise they are brothers, then get on, then don't get on again because they fall out over a girl, their dad is an ex basketball star who's a bit of a cunt tbf, and his brother is in love with the mother of one of them, but she doesn't love him


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 29, 2008)

Matt S said:


> It's one of my guilty pleasures - like other posters, I was introduced to it by my wife and found it annoying at first...but now I really like it!
> 
> Partly because Lauren Graham, mmmm...
> 
> Matt



I love her.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 29, 2008)

marty21 said:


> in the summer i got into the day time habit of watching the gilmore girls and that high school one, can't remember what it was called, about a small-time high school, 2 brothers, who didn't know they were brothers until later, and don't get on, until they realise they are brothers, then get on, then don't get on again because they fall out over a girl, their dad is an ex basketball star who's a bit of a cunt tbf, and his brother is in love with the mother of one of them, but she doesn't love him



one tree hill!!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> one tree hill!!



that's the fellah!


----------



## Melinda (Oct 29, 2008)

marty21 said:


> in the summer i got into the day time habit of watching the gilmore girls and that high school one, can't remember what it was called, about a small-time high school, 2 brothers, who didn't know they were brothers until later, and don't get on, until they realise they are brothers, then get on, then don't get on again because they fall out over a girl, their dad is an ex basketball star who's a bit of a cunt tbf, and his brother is in love with the mother of one of them, but she doesn't love him



Oh Marty, so you watching 'mistresses' wasnt a one off at all? 

You're a connoisseur of girlie TV!

Do you watch Grey's Anatomy too?


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 29, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Oh Marty, so you watching 'mistresses' wasnt a one off at all?
> 
> You're a connoisseur of girlie TV!
> 
> Do you watch Grey's Anatomy too?



I'd put a strong bet on him catching a few episodes of The O.C too........


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Oh Marty, so you watching 'mistresses' wasnt a one off at all?
> 
> You're a connoisseur of girlie TV!
> 
> Do you watch Grey's Anatomy too?





didn't get on with grey's anatomy tbh


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> I'd put a strong bet on him ctachng a few episodes of The O.C too........



i watched it at the start, I liked the bad boy one that was adopted by the lawyer bloke


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 29, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> but back to front?! hello are we in 1991??




Clearly he is. And I see no reason why he should change.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 29, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i watched it at the start, I liked the bad boy one that was adopted by the lawyer bloke





you are aces!

I like Seth. Sexy nerdy Seth.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2008)

i did use to love 90120, not sure if they should bring it back


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 29, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i did use to love 90120, not sure if they should bring it back



That's before my time but no doubt I would've loved it.

I think the ulitmate girlie test is if you like......i dread to even say it....'The Hills?'?


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 29, 2008)

I like to imagine that the Gilmore Girls actually sing the theme tune to the Gilmore Girls.

i will follow any anywhere..........


----------



## twister (Oct 29, 2008)

I often watch all those programs on E4 - The O.C, GIlmore Girls and One Tree Hill.

Ashamed to say I like them all. Normally back to back


----------



## Iguana (Oct 29, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i did use to love 90120, not sure if they should bring it back



They did bring it back, it's on US tv at the moment.  But it's just called 90210 now.  It's about new teenagers but Kelly and Brenda are in it apparently.

Gilmore Girls is like a car crash, horrific but you can't look away.  It wouldn't be so bad if the sound track didn't keep going "lalala, lalala, la la la la la, lalala."  

And I can't look at the mother without hearing "I'm fucking Santa, I'm fucking Santa!"


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> That's before my time but no doubt I would've loved it.
> 
> I think the ulitmate girlie test is if you like......i dread to even say it....'The Hills?'?



i think you would love it


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 29, 2008)

twister said:


> I often watch all those programs on E4 - The O.C, GIlmore Girls and One Tree Hill.
> 
> Ashamed to say I like them all. Normally back to back



For shame, mate. For shame


----------



## red rose (Oct 29, 2008)

I only watch Gilmore Girls, the others I can't stand.

I found out recently that the writer of Gilmore Girls is a good family friend of a mate of mine.  My friend's last name is Chilton and apparently the school that Rory goes to was named after her family.


----------



## Matt S (Oct 29, 2008)

red rose,

Wow, that's cool! In a very sad way. 

Matt


----------



## glaucon (Oct 29, 2008)

> It's alright! I mainly watched because I heard Peter Petrelli was on it!!! (and he was! Jolly yummy.)


Weirdly, Hiro was in the episode prior to the first one that Peter Petrelli (Milo Ventithingy) appeared in.

And Seth from the OC was in it for a while as well.


----------



## dada (Oct 29, 2008)

was pleased watching that yesterday.

daytime uk tv is american.

the mom is starting to annoy me though.
all casts speak abnormally fast with nonsense like headless chicken running around.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 29, 2008)

dada said:


> was pleased watching that yesterday.
> 
> daytime uk tv is american.
> 
> ...



and mega loads popular culture references.

Rory plays a porstitute in Sin City.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 29, 2008)

Seth was in Gilmore Girls too???

I love Seth. I flipping loved The OC.

That's the only one I really watch/ed though.
I hate One Tree Hill.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 29, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Seth was in Gilmore Girls too???
> 
> I love Seth. I flipping loved The OC.
> 
> ...



Yeah was part of that Asian girl's band and they had a thing I think.

One Tree Hill is just hilarious.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 30, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Oh Marty, so you watching 'mistresses' wasnt a one off at all?
> 
> You're a connoisseur of girlie TV!
> 
> Do you watch Grey's Anatomy too?



I've tried really hard, and i mean really hard to like Grey's Anatomy but i can't.

Even though i do love that blondie girl from Knocked Up and 27 Dresses.


----------



## Melinda (Oct 30, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> I've tried really hard, and i mean really hard to like Grey's Anatomy but i can't.
> 
> Even though i do love that blondie girl from Knocked Up and 27 Dresses.



I cant abide the self absorption in Grey's. The hospital is genuinely only a backdrop for their dreadful soapy lives. 
However, like you I adore Katherine Heigel. Stunning, totally normal, fierce and loyal. I fell in love with her after she went into battle for 'George' after he was called a 'f*ggot' on set.

Small confession though: Ive never made it through an episode of Gilmore Girls.  Along with some of the girly TV mentioned here, GG falls way short for me, even for trash TV. 
When they do their quippy, fast talk, I can see the writers and that annoys me. The 'device' is just too apparent in the show- I cant suspend my disbelief and flip right past. 

I dont have the words for One Tree Hill and Hollyoakes. 

That said - has anyone here seen 'Greek?' The everyday tale of very pretty people at university- set in fraternities and sororities. 
While it doesnt quite reflect my own sordid uni experience, its clever, funny and it limits the cheese and snappy dialogue. There are cliches and stereotypes, but there are also surprises as you realise characters have shades of grey. Plus the people are so pleasingly pretty, the show just about gets away with the more vapid plots.

Someone please watch it so we can bond over Dale the Southern Baptist Christian who is just aces!


----------



## Iguana (Oct 30, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> Even though i do love that blondie girl from Knocked Up and 27 Dresses.



You were a Roswell fan, weren't you?


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 30, 2008)

Iguana said:


> You were a Roswell fan, weren't you?



No. Does it sound like my thing?

Was that the one with aliens.?


----------



## glaucon (Oct 30, 2008)

> Was that the one with aliens.?



It is indeed.  E4 is showing it at lunchtime on Sundays.  It's great!

I love all these US shows: OTH (so awful it's wonderful); The OC; GG;  Smallville;  GG (the other GG).

I want E4 to start showing Veronica Mars and Freaks and Geeks.


----------



## Iguana (Oct 30, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> No. Does it sound like my thing?
> 
> Was that the one with aliens.?



Yeah, Katherine Heigel is in it.  It's alright, she's the best thing in it.  She's very beautiful, she's one of the woman I'd approve of my husband fancying.  And she was in _My Father, the Hero_ she's the stroppy teenager who pretends her dad Gérard Depardieu is really her lover.


----------



## Iguana (Oct 30, 2008)

glaucon said:


> I want E4 to start showing Veronica Mars and Freaks and Geeks.



Freaks and Geeks and the 1st series of Veronica Mars kick the ass of all those other shows.  Especially Freaks and Geeks, which is just a perfect show.  I'm still so sad that it got canned.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 30, 2008)

Iguana said:


> Yeah, Katherine Heigel is in it.  It's alright, she's the best thing in it.  She's very beautiful, she's one of the woman I'd approve of my husband fancying.  And she was in _My Father, the Hero_ she's the stroppy teenager who pretends her dad Gérard Depardieu is really her lover.



Oh I love that film! I love her too, I think she's so lovely looking and has loads of charisma.


----------



## Iguana (Oct 30, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> Oh I love that film! I love her too, I think she's so lovely looking and has loads of charisma.



I went to see that movie with a priest.


----------



## geekpenguin (Oct 31, 2008)

I love the Gilmore Girls, but pre season 5 - it just changed after that and wasn't the same  It was witty (well, I think so anyway) and funny and I loved the dynamic between Rory and Lorelai; kinda reminded me of the relationship between my mom and I. 

Luke rocks too  leave his backwards cap alone 


> Shut your mouth! He wouldn't be Luke without the cap!


 Totally agree.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 17, 2008)

****SPOILERS****


























Spoiler: OMG



OMG! Peter Petrelli was in today's episode. I only caught the last 20 minutes. He gave Rory the talking to she's deserved. That Logan is a fucking prick.


----------



## Looby (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm watching it on +1. 

I did a pathetic thing the other day- I read the episode guide for the whole of the series.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 17, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> ****SPOILERS****
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like Logan. He can be a prick but he loves Rory. 



sparklefish said:


> I'm watching it on +1.
> 
> I did a pathetic thing the other day- I read the episode guide for the whole of the series.




Oh no. I'm so tempted but I have to stop myself.

I want Rory and Lorelai to make up now, it's gone on for ages. And Lorelai was sad today.

I love Lane.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 17, 2008)

I loved Paris quoting Marx. I don't think I've ever been more attracted to a person ever.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 18, 2008)

I just cried at Gilmore Girls.

'Enjoy Wisteria Lane you major Drama Queen'


----------



## Looby (Nov 18, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> I just cried at Gilmore Girls.
> 
> 'Enjoy Wisteria Lane you major Drama Queen'



I just came on to say I was crying.  

That was a great line.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 18, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> I just came on to say I was crying.
> 
> That was a great line.



They made up! Hooras! Don't knwo how I feel about Luke's kid storyline though.


----------



## Looby (Nov 18, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> They made up! Hooras! Don't knwo how I feel about Luke's kid storyline though.



I know, I just want them to get married and live happily ever after with Paul Anker (who is the best dog EVER btw).


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 18, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> I just cried at Gilmore Girls.
> 
> 'Enjoy Wisteria Lane you major Drama Queen'


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 29, 2008)

Logan is a complete fucking dick.


----------



## Looby (Jan 22, 2009)

*bump*

I'm watching this from the beginning because I didn't really discover it until series 3. 

One thing I'm really noticing is the music. In the episode I'm watching there's been Elvis Costello and Billy Bragg. Not even a particularly well know BB song, it was From Red To Blue from William Bloke. 

I like that it's not all the usual schmaltzy crap you get in other drama series type things. 

Lane even likes Art Brut which is a british band that started in my town as the Art Goblins and I went to sunday school with the lead singer. spooky. 

Anyway, I'm really enjoying series 1, that is all.


----------



## Iguana (Jan 22, 2009)

I was watching it yesterday and noticed that Rory's paternal grandmother is Mama Petrelli.  So Claire isn't the only one of Peter's long lost neices who had a crush on him.  Except things went somewhat further with Rory.


----------



## dooley (Jan 22, 2009)

i love this, but i think they're playing all the seasons at once cos i can never tell whether she is or isn't fucking that grumpybeard


----------



## Looby (Jan 22, 2009)

dooley said:


> i love this, but i think they're playing all the seasons at once cos i can never tell whether she is or isn't fucking that grumpybeard



They've started back at series 1 and I'm recording them all but it's really fucking annoying because some days they show 2 episodes and others only 1.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 22, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> *bump*
> 
> I'm watching this from the beginning because I didn't really discover it until series 3.
> 
> ...


I honestly think it is a really clever series which doesn't ever patronise it's audience. It has so many references, the episode where Paris was quoting the Communist Manifesto! And references to popular culture and literature, which you don't need to get, but if you do make it extra special.

I like the way all the characters are flawed, but realistically and endearingly so. 

Oh I just love it!

I saw Christopher in Friends the other day.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 22, 2009)

dooley said:


> i love this, but i think they're playing all the seasons at once cos i can never tell whether she is or isn't fucking that grumpybeard



They're only showing series 1 on e4.


----------



## Looby (Jan 22, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I honestly think it is a really clever series which doesn't ever patronise it's audience. It has so many references, the episode where Paris was quoting the Communist Manifesto! And references to popular culture and literature, which you don't need to get, but if you do make it extra special.
> 
> I like the way all the characters are flawed, but realistically and endearingly so.
> 
> ...



Really? Who was he?

I agree it is really clever and I don't think it gets nearly enough credit. I don't know about the states but here it kind of fell under the radar. I guess with high budget stuff like the OC and One Tree Hill no-one took much notice of it.

It genuinely makes me really happy and I feel all warm and fuzzy when I watch it.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 22, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Really? Who was he?
> 
> I agree it is really clever and I don't think it gets nearly enough credit. I don't know about the states but here it kind of fell under the radar. I guess with high budget stuff like the OC and One Tree Hill no-one took much notice of it.
> 
> It genuinely makes me really happy and I feel all warm and fuzzy when I watch it.



Yeah I think people think it's frothy, but it's so much more. And it just has really nice values I think.

Wow, we _really_ love it.

We should have a Gilmore Girls day! And eat junk food like they do.

Christopher was dating Phoebe, and Ross started to date his ex wife...comedic arguments ensued.


----------



## Looby (Jan 22, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Yeah I think people think it's frothy, but it's so much more. And it just has really nice values I think.
> 
> Wow, we _really_ love it.
> 
> ...




And talk really fast.  Maybe they talk so fast because of all the coffee they drink? 

Christopher has definitely improved with age, he looked a bit grim this week-bad hair.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 22, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> And talk really fast.  Maybe they talk so fast because of all the coffee they drink?
> 
> Christopher has definitely improved with age, he looked a bit grim this week-bad hair.



Ha maybe! We could practise talking fast. Me and my friend tried to do it the other day but ended up laughing. It's really hard!

My housemate has ordered the Gilmore Girls boxset from Blockbuster for me.

God I am excited.


----------



## Looby (Jan 29, 2009)

Omg, I'm watching todays episode. They have thrown Lorelai the most amazing bridal shower. There were even Hello Kitty gifts.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 29, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Omg, I'm watching todays episode. They have thrown Lorelai the most amazing bridal shower. There were even Hello Kitty gifts.



Wasn't it gorgeous?! I want to fucking live in Stars Hollow.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 29, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Omg, I'm watching todays episode. They have thrown Lorelai the most amazing bridal shower. There were even Hello Kitty gifts.



I saw that one.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 29, 2009)

The bit with Luke and Lorelai was so sad. All those unspoken things.


----------



## Looby (Jan 29, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> The bit with Luke and Lorelai was so sad. All those unspoken things.



Yeah it was. I haven't seen these so don't know exactly how the Max thing happened so this is quite interesting.

I'm enjoying finding out a lot more about the relationship between Lorelai and her parents and they are all showing how raw all the hurt still is which is interesting. Emily is really quite emotional and you can see how desperately she wants a relationship with her daughter but keeps fucking it up.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 29, 2009)

Man, I love this programme. My friends all laugh at me but I don't care.


----------



## Looby (Jan 29, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Man, I love this programme. My friends all laugh at me but I don't care.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 29, 2009)

Rory looks so cute in her school uniform. I just want to cuddle the fuck out of her.


----------



## Looby (Jan 29, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Rory looks so cute in her school uniform. I just want to cuddle the fuck out of her.



Perv. 

She's got footballers knees though, those socks don't look great.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 29, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Yeah it was. I haven't seen these so don't know exactly how the Max thing happened so this is quite interesting.
> 
> I'm enjoying finding out a lot more about the relationship between Lorelai and her parents and they are all showing how raw all the hurt still is which is interesting. Emily is really quite emotional and you can see how desperately she wants a relationship with her daughter but keeps fucking it up.



And did you see it yesterday? When Rory fell out with the grandparents?

Lorelai was telling Rory how she was the child Lorelai never was, to them, and how they loved her more than anything, and she didn't mind, but that's how it was. And she was defending their behaviour.

It was so sad, yet sweet at the same time.


----------



## Looby (Jan 29, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> And did you see it yesterday? When Rory fell out with the grandparents?
> 
> Lorelai was telling Rory how she was the child Lorelai never was, to them, and how they loved her more than anything, and she didn't mind, but that's how it was. And she was defending their behaviour.
> 
> It was so sad, yet sweet at the same time.



I know, poor Laurelai.  She looked really sad today when Max was talking about how excited his parents were.


----------



## Iguana (Jan 30, 2009)

In Ireland they started showing Gilmore Girls about 8 years ago in the 7th Heaven slot so I took badly against it.  Then in September I was watching the OC 1 day into a miscarriage when GG came on and it was the episode where Sookie had her 1st baby so I took even more badly against it.  

Then my husband started watching it because he fancies Lorelai (and possibly Rory - it was the college years).  And I should have taken against it even more but I was there and it was on and it grew on me and I like it now.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 30, 2009)

she should so marry Luke instead.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 30, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> she should so marry Luke instead.



You are _so_ into the Gilmore Girls.



Max is a tool. Well, he's not, but he's not Luke.


----------



## strung out (Jan 30, 2009)

so is this show any good then?


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 30, 2009)

strung_out said:


> so is this show any good then?



is this 'your thing' now then?


----------



## strung out (Jan 30, 2009)

is what 'my thing' now then?


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 30, 2009)

strung_out said:


> is what 'my thing' now then?



not reading threads.


----------



## strung out (Jan 30, 2009)

reading threads takes too long


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 30, 2009)

strung_out said:


> reading threads takes too long



yeah borin innit, in a way


----------



## Scarlette (Feb 1, 2009)

I have given in to the addiction. I am no longer satisfied with watching it whenever it's on and not knowing the whole story or how people go together or which series it is. I woke up thinking about the Gilmore Girls and rushed to my PC, where I have just ordered the first 3 series on DVD. Soooooo excited! 

I can't imagine how wonderful my life will be, and how happy I will be, from Tuesday!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 3, 2009)

Jess is such a bad boy.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 3, 2009)

Wait a minute.

Jess is that one who is in Heroes!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 3, 2009)

I HAVE NO TOLERANCE FOR JAMS HANDS!!!! 


^^^genius


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 3, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> I HAVE NO TOLERANCE FOR JAMS HANDS!!!!
> 
> 
> ^^^genius





Lorelai: I'm never giving you advice again!
Luke: Oh, don't tease

The way he said that was amazing.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 3, 2009)

He pushed Jesse into the lake. I LOLed.


----------



## Scarlette (Feb 4, 2009)

I just got my package of the first three series! There are 21 episodes in the first season. WOOO! First episode is on now and it's great! Right from the start. WOOOO! I am never going out again. I am meant to be at a gig tonight. No chance.


----------



## Looby (Feb 6, 2009)

Todays was good. Emily really upset me again when she visited the Inn and met Mia. She looked so sad. 

Oh and I loved the police tape/chalk thing. Made me chuckle.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

Dean is a dick.


----------



## Looby (Feb 18, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Dean is a dick.



He is and I like Jess now I've seen him from the beginning-he's funny and sweet.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 18, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> He is and I like Jess now I've seen him from the beginning-he's funny and sweet.



Yes totally. A badboy bookworm! He's really cute. 

Dean is turning all needy and posessive.

I love it when they focus on Emily and Lorelai's relationship, Emily getting all excited about stealing the bathrobe made me really smile.


----------



## Looby (Feb 19, 2009)

Have you noticed that emily seems to be encouraging lorelai to get it on with luke in this series and acts like it's inevitable? This confuses me as she is so anti the relationship later on. 

My best mate is on nights so came round to sleep on my sofa today and saw gilmore girls with me. Not sure what she made of it really.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 20, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Have you noticed that emily seems to be encouraging lorelai to get it on with luke in this series and acts like it's inevitable? This confuses me as she is so anti the relationship later on.
> 
> My best mate is on nights so came round to sleep on my sofa today and saw gilmore girls with me. Not sure what she made of it really.



My housemate has grown to love it! He seems to linger around when it's on.

I said 'you love The Gilmore Girls!', he said, 'no, I don't _mind_ it'. 

I'm not sure if Emily is pro the relationship is she? She just makes sure Lorelai know she has noticed it. I don't know.


Dean on the steps made me sad today.


----------



## Looby (Feb 20, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> My housemate has grown to love it! He seems to linger around when it's on.
> 
> I said 'you love The Gilmore Girls!', he said, 'no, I don't _mind_ it'.
> 
> ...




No but she hasn't discouraged it either. I just think it's a bit odd. 

Dean is really annoying me but Rory has been giving him the brush off a lot so I do feel sorry for him.  He's just so needy and pathetic though.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 26, 2009)

She kissed him! That was such a good kiss. 

Christopher annoys me.

My favourite line of today was 'you're sweet and nice, and you look like a little tiny bird dressed you in the morning'


----------



## Looby (Feb 27, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> She kissed him! That was such a good kiss.
> 
> Christopher annoys me.
> 
> My favourite line of today was 'you're sweet and nice, and you look like a little tiny bird dressed you in the morning'



 I love Paris.

That was a great kiss. 

I felt absolutely gutted for Lorelai today and thought Christopher was a spineless pig the way he handled it.


----------



## Scarlette (Mar 1, 2009)

I am working my way through series 2 of Gilmore. And, I think I might be suffering from a crazy attack. Because, right, I keep thinking it is linked with my life. The other day I was whining at the long suffering Boy and suggesting he didn't care about me enough (fishing needily, bascially  ) Then when I put the phone down, it was the bit where Max came into the inn asking for keys and then yelled that Loralai should just spend a few minutes a day not thinking about herself. And I was like oh my god, that is just what I was yelling at boy! 

And it has also happened a couple of other times. And then just now, I was trying to plan a lesson on Shakespeare and was considering what to do considering my class has to prepare an interpretation of the a scene at the end of the term, and then at Chilton they were being told they had to produce, in groups, an interpretation of an act of Romeo and Juliet. Strange, huh?

I'm losing it, aren't I?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 1, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> She kissed him! That was such a good kiss.
> 
> Christopher annoys me.
> 
> My favourite line of today was 'you're sweet and nice, and you look like a little tiny bird dressed you in the morning'





I loved that line as well.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 2, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Christopher annoys me.



I think I like Christopher more than Luke.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 2, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I think I like Christopher more than Luke.



What are you on about? Luke is the ONE for Lorelai. It's obvious.

Christopher constantly lets her and Rory down.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 2, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> What are you on about? Luke is the ONE for Lorelai. It's obvious.
> 
> Christopher constantly lets her and Rory down.



But this time he really wanted to be with Lorelai and Rory, but the circumstances were against him with his girlfriend getting pregnant. It wasn't his fault!

I think he was _ready_, and it all came apart.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 2, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> But this time he really wanted to be with Lorelai and Rory, but the circumstances were against him with his girlfriend getting pregnant. It wasn't his fault!
> 
> I think he was _ready_, and it all came apart.



Yeah but did you see when he told her? He didn't say he was sorry, he didn't _explain_, he just left, and he wasn't even going to tell her until she pushed him for an explanation.

And he's always doing it. 

I don't mind Christopher but Luke is the ONE.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 2, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Yeah but did you see when he told her? He didn't say he was sorry, he didn't _explain_, he just left, and he wasn't even going to tell her until she pushed him for an explanation.
> 
> And he's always doing it.
> 
> I don't mind Christopher but Luke is the ONE.



Yes, actually that was bad. But what a situation to be in. I wouldn't know what to say either. 

But I would at least try, I suppose.

Luke just strikes me as somebody who is more of her best friend than a real love interest.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 2, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Yes, actually that was bad. But what a situation to be in. I wouldn't know what to say either.
> 
> But I would at least try, I suppose.
> 
> Luke just strikes me as somebody who is more of her best friend than a real love interest.



No way, you can feel the sexy chemistry between them, everyone sees it.

Also the best thing about Luke is he tells Lorelai when she is being a dick. Which is what she needs really. But he also loves her and knows her inside out.

And the sexy chemistry.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 2, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> No way, you can feel the sexy chemistry between them, everyone sees it.
> 
> Also the best thing about Luke is he tells Lorelai when she is being a dick. Which is what she needs really. But he also loves her and knows her inside out.
> 
> And the sexy chemistry.



Hmmm.

I agree, actually.


----------



## Scarlette (Mar 2, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> No way, you can feel the sexy chemistry between them, everyone sees it.
> 
> Also the best thing about Luke is he tells Lorelai when she is being a dick. Which is what she needs really. But he also loves her and knows her inside out.
> 
> And the sexy chemistry.



Luke is a bit grumpy though. Chris and Lorelai have a sparky bond which I like. But I do love Luke too. 

I can't believe how much Dillinger is into this now!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 2, 2009)

I wonder if Luke takes his hat off in bed.


----------



## Scarlette (Mar 2, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I wonder if Luke takes his hat off in bed.



No way!

I liked it when Jess came down to the cafe with exactly the same outfit on. Heh.

Lord. Thought of Gilmore Girls is making me smile. 

Do you think it is more about Rory or Lorelai? Do you think it depends on your age? I'm also loving Emily more and more. Though what that says about me, I dread to think!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 2, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I wonder if Luke takes his hat off in bed.


 
"You can leeeaaaave your hat ooooon."


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 2, 2009)

I like Luke and Jess. Two generations of sexy.


----------



## Looby (Mar 2, 2009)

Lorelai has a dress with ponies on it.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 2, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Lorelai has a dress with ponies on it.



Kirk would like it. I would also like it.


----------



## Looby (Mar 2, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Kirk would like it. I would also like it.



electrogirl and pieface would love it lots i bet.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 2, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> electrogirl and pieface would love it lots i bet.



Yes I think we would.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 3, 2009)

Pony dress.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 3, 2009)

OMG Jess and Rory totally went out in real life, for like, 3 and a half years.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 3, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> OMG Jess and Rory totally went out in real life, for like, 3 and a half years.



I found that out when I looked up Alexis Bledel on wikipedia.

They are _such_ a hot couple. Oh my gosh.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 3, 2009)

Rory does such a good grumpy face.


----------



## subversplat (Mar 3, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> OMG Jess and Rory totally went out in real life, for like, 3 and a half years.


Their names are on the wrong way around.

Also: Thanks for reminding me of this clip


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 3, 2009)

subversplat said:


> Their names are on the wrong way around.



That's the topsy turvy world of America.


----------



## subversplat (Mar 3, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> That's the topsy turvy world of America.


It truly is a land of mystery!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 3, 2009)

omg, seth from the OC!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 3, 2009)

"Luke, please control your neck vein!"


----------



## Scarlette (Mar 3, 2009)

Does anyone else think maybe Tristan wouldn't have been such a bad boyfriend?


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 3, 2009)

milly molly said:


> Does anyone else think maybe Tristan wouldn't have been such a bad boyfriend?



He was a bit of a prick.


----------



## Scarlette (Mar 3, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> He was a bit of a prick.



He was misunderstood, with hidden depths. He'd had a hard life, hadn't he? Maybe if Rory had loved him she could have sorted him out.


----------



## twister (Mar 3, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I found that out when I looked up Alexis Bledel on wikipedia.



I watched Sin City for the second time the other week and suddenly went 'oh my god, it's rory!'. My wife laughed at me.






So didn't clock her first time around (don't think i was into GG back then  )


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes! Apparently the director chose to keep her eyes in colour because he thought they were beautiful.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 3, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Yes! Apparently the director chose to keep her eyes in colour because he thought they were beautiful.



She has to have some of the bluest eyes I have ever seen.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 3, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> He was a bit of a prick.



.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 3, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> .


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 3, 2009)

It means I agree with the quoted post and have nothing to add.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 3, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> It means I agree with the quoted post and have nothing to add.



oh right, yes. good.

He was totally charmless anyway, not misunderstood in a good way, like Jess.

He just made Rory's life difficult. He did not deserve to be dixed by her! Rah.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 3, 2009)

I also hate Logan. He's such a twat. She should have had Jess's incredibly hot babies.


----------



## Looby (Mar 3, 2009)

That family were hirarious. 

Is Sin City a movie?


----------



## Looby (Mar 3, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> I also hate Logan. He's such a twat. She should have had Jess's incredibly hot babies.



I thought Logan was a twat then he grew on me. He was hawt.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 3, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> That family were hirarious.
> 
> Is Sin City a movie?



Yes it is. 

Rory plays a lady of the night.

That family were brilliant, I definitely relate more to Lorelai than Rory I think.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 3, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I thought Logan was a twat then he grew on me. He was hawt.



Yeah same here. I liked the way he drank whiskey. It was sexy.


----------



## Looby (Mar 3, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> Rory plays a lady of the night.
> 
> That family were brilliant, I definitely relate more to Lorelai than Rory I think.



I would secretly like to be more like Rory.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 3, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I would secretly like to be more like Rory.



Oh god yeah, I totally want to be bookwormy and cute and that.

But I'm definitely more loud and annoying and love shit telly.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 3, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Oh god yeah, I totally want to be bookwormy and cute and that.
> 
> But I'm definitely more loud and annoying and love shit telly.



I liked the start of today's episode, where they were watching a Brady Bunch Family Variety Hour.

I bet you would enjoy a Brady Bunch Family Variety Hour.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 3, 2009)

I wonder if that's Babette's natural voice. It's pretty awesome.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 3, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I liked the start of today's episode, where they were watching a Brady Bunch Family Variety Hour.
> 
> I bet you would enjoy a Brady Bunch Family Variety Hour.



That is what I thought too.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 3, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> I wonder if that's Babette's natural voice. It's pretty awesome.



Proper jazz voice.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 3, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> That is what I thought too.


----------



## Scarlette (Mar 3, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> I also hate Logan. He's such a twat. She should have had Jess's incredibly hot babies.



WHO IS LOGAN?!?!??!?!?!

and I can't believe she was in Sin City and also she is in Bride and Prejudice (was watching this in a lesson the other day and screamed - It's Rory Gilmore! - and the kids thought I was LAME).


----------



## Looby (Mar 3, 2009)

milly molly said:


> WHO IS LOGAN?!?!??!?!?!
> 
> and I can't believe she was in Sin City and also she is in Bride and Prejudice (was watching this in a lesson the other day and screamed - It's Rory Gilmore! - and the kids thought I was LAME).





Logan was her boyfriend in later series. 

Luke was well funny yesterday when he was winding Lorelai up about Kirk.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 3, 2009)

I am watching it on E4, I don't know what series it is, but I have not seen it all before.

I am loving it.


----------



## Looby (Mar 3, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am watching it on E4, I don't know what series it is, but I have not seen it all before.
> 
> I am loving it.



series 2 has just started. there are 7.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 3, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> series 2 has just started. there are 7.



yessssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Scarlette (Mar 4, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> yessssssssssssssssssssss



I'm v glad you like it. It makes me happy.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 4, 2009)

Lane Kim and Dave Rygalski.


----------



## Scarlette (Mar 4, 2009)

What do we think of Paris?


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Love Paris.


----------



## Looby (Mar 4, 2009)

She's fab.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 4, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Love Paris.





sparklefish said:


> She's fab.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 4, 2009)

I fell head over heels for her when she started quoting Marx. I've never been more attracted to a fictional character.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> I fell head over heels for her when she started quoting Marx. I've never been more attracted to a fictional character.



She was ace in that episode where she worked for Rory and just lept quoting the Communist Manifesto.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 5, 2009)

People! I am in correspondence with a Gilmore!!!


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 5, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> People! I am in correspondence with a Gilmore!!!



wtf


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## electrogirl (Mar 5, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


>



that looks more like a smug smiley than a cool smiley.

TELL or GTFO


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 5, 2009)

Is it a real Gilmore, or just somebody who happens to be called Gilmore?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 5, 2009)

I was going for smug this time.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 5, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> I was going for smug this time.



not true then


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 5, 2009)

you know if you write to them and you get a standard letter back, it's probably their agent?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 5, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> you know if you write to them and you get a standard letter back, it's probably their agent?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 5, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> you know if you write to them and you get a standard letter back, it's probably their agent?



You sound like a woman in the know.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 5, 2009)

I thought me and Dean Cain from the Adventures of Superman had something.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 5, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I thought me and Dean Cain from the Adventures of Superman had something.





Dean Cain was in a film that I didn't watch last night.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 5, 2009)

Its Don Draper from MadMen!!!


----------



## Scarlette (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm watching a really great episode. There's this thing where the ladies make a basket of lunch and the men bid for it and get the food and then get a date with the make of the basket. How cool is that?!?!?! I want to do that. I am planning my basket.

It is making me feel very slightly less blue.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 5, 2009)

I loved it today when Jess turned the sprinkler back on.


----------



## Scarlette (Mar 5, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I loved it today when Jess turned the sprinkler back on.



I don't think I've seen that one. I am panicking because I am over halfway through season 2 and I only own that and season 3 so when that is done, then I will have to buy more, but it is making me realise that it is finite. It's making me sad.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 5, 2009)

milly molly said:


> I don't think I've seen that one. I am panicking because I am over halfway through season 2 and I only own that and season 3 so when that is done, then I will have to buy more, but it is making me realise that it is finite. It's making me sad.



I think you are on the same series that is on E4 at the moment but a few episodes behind.


----------



## Scarlette (Mar 5, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I think you are on the same series that is on E4 at the moment but a few episodes behind.



maybe I will have caught up by bedtime. Thingy just prosed to Suki! Made me feel a tearful! I want my basket date to propose to me!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 5, 2009)

milly molly is further behind than E4 - Sookie got married on one the day other day!


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 5, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> milly molly is further behind than E4 - Sookie got married on one the day other day!



I know, I said she was behind. But yeah, more than a couple of episodes.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 6, 2009)

omg E4 just put an advert break after the credits! jaysus.

BTW I sing along to the theme tune every day.


----------



## Scarlette (Mar 7, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> omg E4 just put an advert break after the credits! jaysus.
> 
> BTW I sing along to the theme tune every day.



Oh gosh me too! You HAVE to! And I love the bit in the title sequence when Lorelai does a strut and pose in front of Rory. 

It is eating my time. I just watched three episodes and am not dressed yet.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 7, 2009)

milly molly said:


> Oh gosh me too! You HAVE to! And I love the bit in the title sequence when Lorelai does a strut and pose in front of Rory.
> 
> It is eating my time. I just watched three episodes and am not dressed yet.



Yes! With the cowboy boots on! Love that bit. And when they run past Luke.


----------



## Looby (Mar 7, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Yes! With the cowboy boots on! Love that bit.



Isn't that Rorys first day at Chilton?  I'd have been so mad.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 7, 2009)

I miss the Gilmore Girls at the weekend. 

I might download them all.


----------



## Looby (Mar 8, 2009)

I really need to do some burning. I currently have 48 episodes on my sky+ and don't even have room for this weeks episodes let alone actually recording anything else!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 9, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I miss the Gilmore Girls at the weekend.
> 
> I might download them all.


 

I have them all. 

It took 2 weeks to download lol.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 9, 2009)

I like Rory's dancing outfit.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 9, 2009)

I am enjoying today's episode lots. It has everything.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 9, 2009)

Lane Kim is exactly like my best friend, Donna.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 9, 2009)

It really does have everything! Drama!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 9, 2009)

I feel Dillinger4 is a good addition to this thread.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## electrogirl (Mar 11, 2009)

They were watching Grey Gardens! I want to see Grey Gardens.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 11, 2009)

heh.

it _was_ them.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 11, 2009)

some excellent episodes recently.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 11, 2009)

I fancy Jess so much I had a little nap after Gilmore Girls and dreamt about snogging his face off.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 11, 2009)

oh god, do I sound like a paedo?


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 11, 2009)

It's okay he's way older than me in real life.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 11, 2009)

There is nothing like having a conversation with yourself on an internet bulletin board about fancying a fictional character to make you feel good about yourself. 

I'm off now.


----------



## Looby (Mar 11, 2009)

Jess is lush but I've only realised this since I've watched it from the beginning. I'm going to watch todays episode after Grand Designs.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 11, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I fancy Jess so much I had a little nap after Gilmore Girls and dreamt about snogging his face off.





He does do an excellent kiss tbf.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 13, 2009)

that girl is a ginger ninja.


----------



## Scarlette (Mar 15, 2009)

Gosh, I'm watching the first episode of series 3. I love the dream about Luke at the beginning. It made me eeeeeek.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 15, 2009)

milly molly said:


> Gosh, I'm watching the first episode of series 3. I love the dream about Luke at the beginning. It made me eeeeeek.



Ha me too! I was worried they were showing the wrong series for a few seconds.

Did you like the Jess and Rory kiss? One of the best kisses ever.


----------



## Scarlette (Mar 15, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Ha me too! I was worried they were showing the wrong series for a few seconds.
> 
> Did you like the Jess and Rory kiss? One of the best kisses ever.



Yes but I feel a bit bad for sappy Dean.

Also, I am more into the Lorelai things. She gives me hope that maybe I won't die alone.


----------



## Scarlette (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh my gosh! Jess is kissing some tart!!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 16, 2009)

Lane Kim is brilliant. She reminds me so much of my best friend.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 16, 2009)

Mrs Kim was on fire today.

'I fell off my chair!'
'Oh, don't do that'


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 16, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Mrs Kim was on fire today.
> 
> 'I fell off my chair!'
> 'Oh, don't do that'



I laughed.


----------



## Scarlette (Mar 16, 2009)

My favourite line lately was when Emily was reading in a paper about a girl they used to know shooting her husband. She said 'At least she had a husband to shoot!' That's my mum, that is!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 17, 2009)

young Lorelai!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 17, 2009)

I love a good flashback.

I did not appreciate that handbag poo advert being put inbetween Gilmore Girls.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 17, 2009)

Emily's hair lol


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 17, 2009)

awww.

that was lovely.

it made me get a little tiny bit of grit in my eye.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 17, 2009)

That was the best episode ever. I could've definitely cried if I'd let myself.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 17, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> That was the best episode ever. I could've definitely cried if I'd let myself.



I did. 

A little bit.

Awwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Scarlette (Mar 25, 2009)

Am watching the dance marathon episode. How gorgeous do they both look in 1940s attire?


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 26, 2009)

milly molly said:


> Am watching the dance marathon episode. How gorgeous do they both look in 1940s attire?



They looked beautiful didn't they? Aw.

The series where Rory has really bad hair is coming up soon.


----------



## Looby (Mar 26, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> They looked beautiful didn't they? Aw.
> 
> The series where Rory has really bad hair is coming up soon.



I can't remember what was bad about her hair? I haven't seen it all week so I have 5 hours of Gilmore Girls to look forward to this weekend. 

Dean was an absolute twat in that dance episode in fact he's a twat all the time. Now I've seen it from the beginning I really dislike him. He reminds me of my mates ex-all clingy and desperate. Not an attractive quality.


----------



## Scarlette (Mar 28, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I can't remember what was bad about her hair? I haven't seen it all week so I have 5 hours of Gilmore Girls to look forward to this weekend.
> 
> Dean was an absolute twat in that dance episode in fact he's a twat all the time. Now I've seen it from the beginning I really dislike him. He reminds me of my mates ex-all clingy and desperate. Not an attractive quality.



I felt a bit sorry for him. Rory has been a bit out of order. Also, why did they change Dean into a bit of a wet? He started off all like 'ooh, read this book' and quite smart and then Jess came along all readery and suddenly Dean was a bit of a dumbass.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 28, 2009)

I feel a bit sorry for him too, but he is totally wet. I don't think they've made him into a dumbass, just really sweet and in love and clingy. 

Jess is a bit of a jerkoff.


----------



## Iguana (Mar 28, 2009)

Though Lauren Graham fans might want to know she has been cast in a new show that ABC is making a pilot of.



> Lauren Graham Returning To Primetime On ABC
> December 11th, 2008 | 0 Comments
> 
> Gilmore Girls star Lauren Graham is returing to primetime. ABC has given a production commitment to a new comedy starring Graham, who will play a self-help guru who teaches women how to live a stress-free life - but struggles to follow her own advice when her boyfriend dumps her. The untitled half-hour comes from scribe Alex Herschlag, who will executive produce along with Eric Tannenbaum, Kim Tannenbaum and Mitch Hurwitz. Hagada Hey and Tantamount will produce, while Sony Pictures TV is the studio. Graham will also serve as a producer on the sitcom.
> ...


----------



## Scarlette (Mar 28, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I feel a bit sorry for him too, but he is totally wet. I don't think they've made him into a dumbass, just really sweet and in love and clingy.
> 
> Jess is a bit of a jerkoff.



I think I see myself in Dean. I hope my boyfriend doesn't meet someone who is edgy and rebellious and smokes, else I'll be history!


----------



## Scarlette (Mar 28, 2009)

Incidentally. In the Thanksgiving one I'm watching, and they have TINNED cranberry sauce. Mental.


----------



## Looby (Apr 5, 2009)

I just found this way back on page 3! It's an outrage. 

Anyway, I had to delete all my Gilmore Girls on sky+ because I had 40 hours worth and couldn't record anything else and couldn't catch up with burning it all. Good job I did too because they missed an episode last week (Rorys graduation) and then randomly showed in on saturday so if I'd been burning them straight to dvd that would have been really bloody annoying. 

Anyway, I'm going to buy them all starting with 1 and 2 because they're cheap on amazon at the moment.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 7, 2009)

I love Gill.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 8, 2009)

I like Tana.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 11, 2009)

And Jason's dog made me laugh out loud three or four times.


----------



## Scarlette (Apr 11, 2009)

Eek. I am realy behind. I was going to clean my flat but I think I might dedicate the day to Gilmore Girls. I have just ordered Series 4 from Australia! It hasn't been released over here. Isn't that distressing!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 16, 2009)

"Livin' on a prayer, baby!"


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 27, 2009)

I enjoyed today's episode. I like how Luke and Lorelai are getting together.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 27, 2009)

I can't watch anymore. This is why I need fucking sky+.

I will have to get the sexyboxsets.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 27, 2009)

Have you seen it all already?


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 27, 2009)

What do you mean?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 27, 2009)

I mean have you seen all the series/episodes/whatever already? Or are you watching it all for the first time on E4 like I am?


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh right well basically I've caught up with myself because I started watching it around the same time as this, last time, ifyswim. I started watching around the time Luke broke up with his wifey/girflriend.

So yeah I've seen them all..mostly.

I wanted to watch them from start to finish in the right order though, but hey ho.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 27, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Oh right well basically I've caught up with myself because I started watching it around the same time as this, last time, ifyswim. I started watching around the time Luke broke up with his wifey/girflriend.
> 
> So yeah I've seen them all..mostly.
> 
> I wanted to watch them from start to finish in the right order though, but hey ho.



I have basically seen them all in order so far, give or take a few episodes. I also missed a few episodes right at the beginning because I was unaware.

So I have watched series 1-5 on TV. 

I am really enjoying it at the moment. I am looking forward to seeing Luke and Lorelai get together.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 27, 2009)

Anyway: you should definitely get box sets, or something. You are missing out.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 27, 2009)

Well I've seen them all now though, albeit not in the right order.

I think I'll leave it a bit, and then get them. And watch them ALL.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 27, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Well I've seen them all now though, albeit not in the right order.
> 
> I think I'll leave it a bit, and then get them. And watch them ALL.



I was considering downloading them. It is 50gb for every episode.

But I think I prefer just watching one a day. I like this pace. I would just end up watching about 8 episodes a day, or something, if I could.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 27, 2009)

7 pages, top posters:

electrogirl   	81
Dillinger4 	50
sparklefish 	32
Refused as fuck 	25
milly molly 	23


----------



## Scarlette (Apr 28, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> 7 pages, top posters:
> 
> electrogirl   	81
> Dillinger4 	50
> ...



I could definitely increase that my telling you my Season 4 woes. I ordered it from Australia as it said it was for region 2 and 4 but it came and it was only for 4 and it doesn't work and I can't change the region of my thingy by hacking it cos I've lost the remote control and now I just want to cry and cry and cry.


----------



## madamv (May 3, 2013)

Mahoosive bump but just waiting for season 5 to arrive and I'm desperate for anything Gilmore...    

There's no spoilers on here for up to season 5.   I was all prepared to step away from the thread if there had been.  

If you're out on the road.......


----------



## red rose (May 3, 2013)

Is the end of season 4 the one with Dean?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 3, 2013)

madamv said:
			
		

> If you're out on the road.......


Clap clap /clap clap.


----------



## madamv (May 4, 2013)

Yes red rose it is.   It closes with Rory sobbing on her steps after Lorelei tears her off a strip for popping her cherry to a married man. .    All this when she has finally kissed Luke!   Come on postie, deliver season 5 already!


----------



## madamv (Jun 14, 2013)

Well, I've just seen lorali sing to Luke at the karaoke evening and Logan has asked for permission to marry Rory and I've only two episodes left. Ever. 

sparklefish.  I think I may start again from ep1.  :-D


----------



## Looby (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh, I hate it when things end. : (

I should bunk off work and we could have a Gilmore Girls Friday. 
: D


----------



## Looby (Aug 7, 2013)

I've started again. This is at least my 4th time round. Max Modena really was very cute.


----------



## Looby (May 22, 2015)

The Gilmore Girls reunion might actually happen. There's been a lot of talk recently. [emoji41] 
http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...rson-team-dean-talks-reunion-see-pics-2015215
I know you shouldn't go back but I want an update. 
Scott Patterson is totally wrong about Dean though, he was a jealous, sulky twat.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 23, 2015)

And Dean did sex with Rory when he was married. And he was her first. And that was bad.


----------



## Looby (May 23, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> And Dean did sex with Rory when he was married. And he was her first. And that was bad.


Oh danny, thank fuck! I thought I was the only one left. [emoji3] Yeah, he was a prick to his wife too. 
I liked Logan, or Jess but Logan the best.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 23, 2015)

sparklefish said:


> Oh danny, thank fuck! I thought I was the only one left. [emoji3] Yeah, he was a prick to his wife too.
> I liked Logan, or Jess but Logan the best.


Oh dear. No, I didn't like Logan. He was very bad for Rory. Conceited, selfish and annoying. 

Although he was nice to Luke when they went to Martha's Vineyard. But I think that was just manners. And I did feel sorry for him when his Dad turned up. 

The rocket was weird though. A bit phallic.


----------



## Looby (May 23, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Oh dear. No, I didn't like Logan. He was very bad for Rory. Conceited, selfish and annoying.
> 
> Although he was nice to Luke when they went to Martha's Vineyard. But I think that was just manners. And I did feel sorry for him when his Dad turned up.
> 
> The rocket was weird though. A bit phallic.


I thought that at first but he changed, losing that deal changed him and being with Rory. He was so lovely to Rory when Richard had his heart attack and really meant it when he proposed. He challenged her too, she needed to let rip a bit. I think out of those three, he was the only one that wouldn't get weird over Rory being successful. 
Luke was acting very strangely at Martha's Vineyard. 
The rocket made me cry, even this time which has to be at least my 8th time through the series. [emoji15]


----------



## danny la rouge (May 23, 2015)

sparklefish said:


> Luke was acting very strangely at Martha's Vineyard.


He felt uncomfortable. He's a plaid shirt and baseball cap guy. He thought he'd show himself and Lorelei up by getting etiquette wrong. He was in a Huntsberger holiday home that was far bigger than his own house!


----------



## 8den (Oct 20, 2015)

Remain Calm. 

Gilmore Girls Limited-Series Revival Set at Netflix — This Is Not a Drill


----------



## Looby (Oct 20, 2015)

Fucking amazing, I'm so excited. [emoji41]


----------



## ska invita (Oct 21, 2015)

LA-LA-LA-LA-LA-LA-LA-LA-LA-LA-LA-LA-LA-LA-LA-
LO-LO-LO-LO-LO-LO-LO-LO-LO-LO-LO-LO-LO-LO


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 21, 2015)

There's a thread? I didn't know there was a thread! Oh I'm so excited. But the actor who played Richard died at the end of last year, so there'll be a sad 

Also read that Sookie thinks she's too good for the GGs now


----------



## Looby (Oct 21, 2015)

She should be bloody grateful for the GGs. [emoji35] [emoji20]


----------



## ska invita (Oct 21, 2015)

Ha look what youtube just recommended me 

filmed this summer


----------



## Mogden (Jul 1, 2016)

Looby Rebelda and other GG fans. New on Netflix UK have just posted that the Gilmore Girls is/will be available on Netflix!! I have to go out so can't check or I won't see sunlight for the whole weekend  So this means the new bits can't be far behind!!


----------



## Looby (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm on episode 5. [emoji1] The chat so far with Mr Looby. 
'I love the Gilmore Girls, I wish I lived in Stars Hollow' 'I want to go to Yale, am I clever enough to go to Yale?' Etc etc Poor Mr Looby. 

I think the new episodes are due in the autumn. 
Lauren Graham Invites The Whole World To Watch "Gilmore Girls" In A New...


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 1, 2016)

Mogden said:


> Looby Rebelda and other GG fans. New on Netflix UK have just posted that the Gilmore Girls is/will be available on Netflix!! I have to go out so can't check or I won't see sunlight for the whole weekend  So this means the new bits can't be far behind!!


I have the DVDs but that is a good sign! Ahhhhh *runs around in circles* I still don't quite believe it'll happen. I think I'll cry when it comes out. Might need to throw a gilmore girls party!

Eta: I mean the new episodes/films.


----------



## Looby (Jul 1, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> I have the DVDs but that is a good sign! Ahhhhh *runs around in circles* I still don't quite believe it'll happen. I think I'll cry when it comes out. Might need to throw a gilmore girls party!
> 
> Eta: I mean the new episodes/films.


My mate was on a studio tour when they were filming. She got no photos and didn't try to steal anything. [emoji35]

I want to have a party too but I suspect it'll just be 3 of us as my friends have no taste. We'll have margaritas, pop tarts, pizza and shitloads of sweets. [emoji106]


----------



## Looby (Jul 3, 2016)

Ok, I need an intervention. It's just there taunting me. 'Are you still watching...' Yes I fucking am. [emoji33]


----------



## Mogden (Jul 3, 2016)

Looby said:


> My mate was on a studio tour when they were filming. She got no photos and didn't try to steal anything. [emoji35]
> 
> I want to have a party too but I suspect it'll just be 3 of us as my friends have no taste. We'll have margaritas, pop tarts, pizza and shitloads of sweets. [emoji106]


Surely coffee too!


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 3, 2016)

Looby said:


> Ok, I need an intervention. It's just there taunting me. 'Are you still watching...' Yes I fucking am. [emoji33]


We did 20 episodes in 1.5 days


----------



## Looby (Jul 3, 2016)

Mogden said:


> Surely coffee too!


I don't drink it anymore. [emoji15]


----------



## Looby (Jul 3, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> We did 20 episodes in 1.5 days


I don't think I'm far off. [emoji1]


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 13, 2016)

Oh god, Lorelai is about to make her 'please come over' call to Luke. I don't think I can take it. I haven't watched it since I last lived it.


----------



## 8den (Jul 13, 2016)

Shakes fist at Rebelda, I saw the thread update and assumed the new ones were out


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 13, 2016)

sorry. Netflix have to give us a date. How will I plan my party? They wouldn't just spring it would they? *hyperventilates*


----------



## Looby (Jul 13, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> Oh god, Lorelai is about to make her 'please come over' call to Luke. I don't think I can take it. I haven't watched it since I last lived it.


 After they split? It's heartbreaking. [emoji20]

I'm on series 4. [emoji33] Lorelai is seeing Jason and Luke is about to discover the socks. I love Yale Rory. [emoji4]


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 13, 2016)

Looby said:


> After they split? It's heartbreaking. [emoji20]
> 
> I'm on series 4. [emoji33] Lorelai is seeing Jason and Luke is about to discover the socks. I love Yale Rory. [emoji4]


Yes. So so heartbreaking, and exactly how a real breakup feels.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 13, 2016)

_I'm so mad at Lorelai, I can't even talk right now._


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 13, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> _I'm so mad at Lorelai, I can't even talk right now._


 I love that JD & Turk watch the Gilmore Girls.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 13, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> I love that JD & Turk watch the Gilmore Girls.


I love that I can reference two shows at the same time and people know what I'm doing.


----------



## Looby (Jul 13, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> Yes. So so heartbreaking, and exactly how a real breakup feels.


Yeah, it really is.


----------



## Looby (Jul 13, 2016)

Right, I've just read the whole thread for some reason. It's a lovely read but my fan girl obsession is a little bit embarrassing. [emoji1] I think electrogirl needs to get back on here when the new episodes are on. Anyone in touch with her?


----------



## Looby (Jul 17, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> Oh god, Lorelai is about to make her 'please come over' call to Luke. I don't think I can take it. I haven't watched it since I last lived it.


I'm watching this now. [emoji20]


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 17, 2016)

Looby said:


> I'm watching this now. [emoji20]



*sniff*

I stopped watching a few days ago because I got to the bit where Rory moves in with Richard and Emily


----------



## Looby (Jul 17, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> *sniff*
> 
> I stopped watching a few days ago because I got to the bit where Rory moves in with Richard and Emily


The dark period. [emoji20]


----------



## Looby (Jul 27, 2016)

Sound The Alarm, "Gilmore Girls" Is Officially Premiering In November
25th November. [emoji106]


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 27, 2016)

Awesome! Argh *runs in circles*  who wants to come to a party?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 28, 2016)

Rory's voice has gotten so deep!


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm at the bit where Lorelei speaks to Pennelin Lott.

There's a reason we don't speak to Pennelin Lott.


----------



## gawkrodger (Aug 8, 2016)

This show is the bane of my life.

My gf is obsessed with it


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm just past the bit where a young looking Jon Hamm makes an appearance.  I wouldn't have thought he was that much younger in this than Mad Men.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 8, 2016)

gawkrodger said:


> This show is the bane of my life.
> 
> My gf is obsessed with it


Literally "bane"? Do you even know what "bane" means? Do you use "bane" in any other phrase? If you were to make a sentence with the word "bane" in it, what would it be? Would you say "quick, run: that pancake is a bane!"? You never get "bane" in songs, although it rhymes with lots of words often found at the end of lines in songs - the very places that words hang out when they're looking for something to rhyme with (not that songs need to rhyme: lots of songs don't, although David Bowie's cut-out songs do, even though you might think they wouldn't). But rain, Spain, bane. How's Mrs Kim? Are you going to eat that pancake? Can I get another coffee?


----------



## Looby (Aug 8, 2016)

[emoji1]


----------



## 8den (Aug 8, 2016)

gawkrodger said:


> This show is the bane of my life.
> 
> My gf is obsessed with it



Just give in. 

There are a lot of fucking terrible shows she could be into and you're complaining she likes the Gilmore Girls? Get some taste get into the GGs before she gets some more taste and dumps you.


----------



## 8den (Aug 8, 2016)

Obscure facts there's this weird opening of the Conan OBrien show where he has to get into a nuclear bunker. The bunker is in the set of Stars Hollow and he has to answer GG trivia to get in.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 9, 2016)

I have watched it!

I never watched it before it came to Netflix, though Scarlette oft recommended it.  I have reservations... But I cried when Richard was in hospital and again when he told Lorelai how proud he was of her in the last episode. I am looking forward to the specials.  

Ftr, I'm team Luke, and team Marty for Rory. Can't believe nobody else on this thread is a Marty booster.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 9, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> I have watched it!
> 
> I never watched it before it came to Netflix, though Scarlette oft recommended it.  I have reservations... But I cried when Richard was in hospital and again when he told Lorelai how proud he was of her in the last episode. I am looking forward to the specials.
> 
> Ftr, I'm team Luke, and team Marty for Rory. Can't believe nobody else on this thread is a Marty booster.


He does the weird thing with Lucy, though. That's a bit unsettling.


----------



## TikkiB (Aug 9, 2016)

quimcunx said:


> I'm just past the bit where a young looking Jon Hamm makes an appearance.  I wouldn't have thought he was that much younger in this than Mad Men.


What!??  When???  I didn't spot that


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 9, 2016)

TikkiB said:


> What!??  When???  I didn't spot that



Series 3 episode, I think,11. Peyton something or other.


----------



## TikkiB (Aug 9, 2016)

ooh, ok I will have to find that, thank you.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 9, 2016)

quimcunx said:


> Series 3 episode, I think,11. Peyton something or other.


Yeah. They're at an auction and he and Lorelei both want the last glass of red wine. He wants to take her to a Bowie concert.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 9, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Yeah. They're at an auction and he and Lorelei both want the last glass of red wine. He wants to take her to a Bowie concert.



Spoilers, Danny, spoilers!


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 9, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> He does the weird thing with Lucy, though. That's a bit unsettling.


It's not really weird at all.  A moment's shit judgement to cover embarrassment re: his unrequited crush of freshman year... And then he's stuck in the lie.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 10, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> It's not really weird at all.  A moment's shit judgement to cover embarrassment re: his unrequited crush of freshman year... And then he's stuck in the lie.


And he lands Rory in it!

But you're right, he's 10 x better than Logan.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 15, 2016)

Oh, Rory! Dean's married!


----------



## Looby (Aug 15, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Ftr, I'm team Luke, and team Marty for Rory. Can't believe nobody else on this thread is a Marty booster.



I liked Marty but never really saw him with Rory. I know Logan could be a prick but I think he was my favourite. Although on recent rewatches (there have been many) Jess has really grown on me. 

Just not Dean, anyone but fucking Dean. Possessive, moody, immature and not actually that pretty.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 15, 2016)

Looby said:


> I liked Marty but never really saw him with Rory. I know Logan could be a prick but I think he was my favourite. Although on recent rewatches (there have been many) Jess has really grown on me.
> 
> Just not Dean, anyone but fucking Dean. Possessive, moody, immature and not actually that pretty.


The car, though. The car was so pretty!


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 20, 2016)

Rory's just jumped off the tower thing with Logan. Smirking prick that he is. 

Zak and Lane have had their first date, though, so that's good.


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 20, 2016)

I've ploughed through the shitness that is the Paris episode. I hate the way Lorelai and Christopher do that 'I'm so breathy and earnest' voice when they talk to each other. Their marriage is disintegrating now though


----------



## AllStarMe (Aug 22, 2016)

I LOVE THIS SHOW!!! 

I watched nothing but GG for about 2 weeks and then there was no more....I'm still not dealing with that. 
Roll on November


----------



## Mogden (Aug 27, 2016)

12 Items Every True Gilmore Girls Fan Needs


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 28, 2016)

Stoopid Taylor's stoopid ribbons.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 28, 2016)

One thing that bums me out every time I watch it is the number of times they say "spazzy". Or the fact they say it at all. It's not OK. It's not ok in the least.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 28, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> One thing that bums me out every time I watch it is the number of times they say "spazzy". Or the fact they say it at all. It's not OK. It's not ok in the least.


There's lots of unpalatable stuff, tbh.  All references to homosexuality are comedic, and most of the few BAME characters are especially figures of fun (michel, Mrs Kim (and sundry Koreans), Paris). And why are there so few BAME characters at Yale? There's the arty girl, and...?  Stars Hollow I can accept as very white, but Yale is an international college.  


Then there's the unresolved attitude to extreme wealth: Lorelai resents it, rejected it... But embraces it increasingly - especially once Christopher gets rich.  Rory never really challenges it (and is scathing about a student applying a leftist analysis to an early lecture topic).  Ultimately, the show celebrates privilege and obscene wealth.

Class is an issue too.  Pretty much all respected characters, in fact, almost all characters full stop, are business owners/managers/partners.  Employees are super rare.  And their fragile employment status makes them the butt of two running gags: Emily's maids (o-ho-Ho, some other poor immigrant woman has found herself unable to pay her bills after being sacked following perpetual workplace bullying), and Kirk (sad act doesn't run a viable business and so holds down several jobs - but it's ok, because we discover towards the end that he's actually rich too. People work multiple jobs for fun, guys!)


----------



## Sue (Aug 29, 2016)

Yep and the 'oh Rory's so bright she has to go to a private school rather than a normal state school' thing. I'm pretty sure people go to Ivy League colleges etc from normal schools. And makes the whole Lorelai rejecting her parents' money/background thing bollocks.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 29, 2016)

Sue said:


> And makes the whole Lorelai rejecting her parents' money/background thing bollocks.


I agree. But I thought that was intentional: it's a contradiction in her character. She _says_ she rejects her parents' background, but she doesn't really, she rejects what she perceives as their control. This contradiction is set up in the pilot episode. She says she's struggling to do everything herself, but really she's spoilt.

A good example is when she borrows several grand from Luke (several grand he has because he "lives like a monk", but leave that aside for now) that she could easily have borrowed from her parents. She knows it's a lot of money for Luke. She knows he knows her parents could lend her it. But the next day she parades in front of him all the "freak out shopping" gifts her mum has bought her. 

She's consistently ungrateful. We, in our house and I'm sure in everyone's, are constantly shouting "say thank you!" at the screen. I'm sure that's intentional. 

Same with Emily and the maids. We're supposed to see that as an unattractive side of her character. (Lorelei will soon be telling a magazine journalist about it in unflattering terms where I am in the series).  

But I agree that there's a lot that comes across as odd, uneven and downright unrealistic in the show.  Lorelei has a "small" house. Jesus. Small? It's amazing. They'd have a lot more money if they ate out less. And as for their supposed appetites: they order mountains of food and then walk off without touching it. They're always walking out of the diner after ordering food (which they seldom pay for). 

And I agree, sometimes the underlying attitudes just grate. 

But ...


----------



## 8den (Aug 29, 2016)

Mogden said:


> 12 Items Every True Gilmore Girls Fan Needs



http://morningafter.gawker.com/did-luke-really-make-good-coffee-on-gilmore-girls-an-1729233332


----------



## 8den (Aug 29, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Lorelei has a "small" house. Jesus. Small? It's amazing. They'd have a lot more money if they ate out less. And as for their supposed appetites: they order mountains of food and then walk off without touching it. They're always walking out of the diner after ordering food (which they seldom pay for).
> .



Thats pretty much all American TV shows. Look at Friends for fucks sake. Most New Yorkers, would'nt just kill for Monica and Rachel's apartment, they'd go on a Son of Sam style killing spree.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 29, 2016)

8den said:


> http://morningafter.gawker.com/did-luke-really-make-good-coffee-on-gilmore-girls-an-1729233332


But Lorelei has an appalling palate. We know this. She won't eat vegetables. She lives on pop tarts and something called "tater tots", which look like some sort of reconstituted potato product for the oven. Like a smiley face but not face shaped. 

Also, I've been to the States. For a place that has coffee drinking as part of their self image, they serve up a lot of dishwater masquerading as coffee.

So I'm happy to accept that what Lorelei calls "good coffee" wouldn't necessarily be what I would.

Though I'd so hang out at Luke's if I lived there. (Which I very much want to).


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 29, 2016)

And don't tell me Stars Hollow doesn't exist. It does. 

:grr:


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 29, 2016)

I agree with all of the above criticisms and have thought them all myself, yet I still love it  I don't forgive it nor think it perfect but it does do something no other show does.


----------



## 8den (Aug 29, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> But Lorelei has an appalling palate. We know this. She won't eat vegetables. She lives on pop tarts and something called "tater tots", which look like some sort of reconstituted potato product for the oven. Like a smiley face but not face shaped.



You are talking about the woman I love. Tread carefully. Lorelei eats terribly because she doesn't know how to cook, she had Rory as a baby, and had to be self-sufficient from a young age, straddling work, education and being a single mum, no wonder when she's making food she prizes convenience above all else. Also because of her socio economic background I imagine she neither was taught how to cook, and indeed her choice of food stuff is an unconscious rebellion against her mother's snobbish tastes. 

Fuck me, I could go for a media studies masters and do my entire phd on the  socio economic fallout from the diet of Stars Hollow. 



> Also, I've been to the States. For a place that has coffee drinking as part of their self image, they serve up a lot of dishwater masquerading as coffee.
> 
> So I'm happy to accept that what Lorelei calls "good coffee" wouldn't necessarily be what I would.
> 
> Though I'd so hang out at Luke's if I lived there. (Which I very much want to).



American skimmed milk, is basically homeopathic milk.

I suspect the appeal of luke's must be the burgers, though I'd like mine with Swiss.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 29, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Rory never really challenges it (and is scathing about a student applying a leftist analysis to an early lecture topic).


I agree she doesn't. And for all her mentioning Emma Goldman, she doesn't appear to have taken anything from reading her except for "be a strong woman". However, in that scene she's being deliberately belligerent because the guy is the one who turned her advance down: she is mad at him because she "put herself out there" in the laundry room only for him to reject her. She's taking the opposite tack because she can argue any case. I don't think we're supposed to think she believes what she's saying. In this instance. 

That's my reading anyway.


----------



## 8den (Aug 29, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> I agree she doesn't. And for all her mentioning Emma Goldman, she doesn't appear to have taken anything from reading her except for "be a strong woman". However, in that scene she's being deliberately belligerent because the guy is the one who turned her advance down: she is mad at him because she "put herself out there" in the laundry room only for him to reject her. She's taking the opposite tack because she can argue any case. I don't think we're supposed to think she believes what she's saying. In this instance.
> 
> That's my reading anyway.



Has anyone seen the video where Alexis Bledel (in character as Rory) meets Michelle Obama, to offer some light reading for the summer?*



"The Rise and Fall of the Roman Empire" as "light beach reading".

Also someone compiled all 334 books Rory name checks in The Gilmore Girls. The Rory Gilmore Reading Challenge - How many have you read?



*Which all know is insanely plausible, as the last we saw of Rory, she was off to cover a young Chicago Senator's long shot presidental  campaign in 2008.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 29, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> I agree with all of the above criticisms and have thought them all myself, yet I still love it  I don't forgive it or think it's perfect but it does do something no other show does.


Absolutely. 

I first saw it when E4 (I think) were running it round the clock. My daughter was watching it, and I thought it was going to be another "Jesus, what's this crap?" kind of a show.  But then I listened to the dialogue. It was full of witty pop culture references that I knew my daughter was too young to get. I started paying attention. Old Bette Davis movies were referenced without anyone explaining what the reference was, or even asking. It was just dropped in and left. I suddenly found I was hooked. 

Plus - and 8den you and I may have to slug it out in front of the town gazebo - despite her multiple annoyances, I did have a bit of a crush on Lorelei. What? Mrs la rouge fancies Luke. (Not that we have laminated lists, I'd hasten to add).


----------



## 8den (Aug 29, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> I first saw it when E4 (I think) were running it round the clock. My daughter was watching it, and I thought it was going to be another "Jesus, what's this crap?" kind of a show.  But then I listened to the dialogue. It was full of witty pop culture references that I knew my daughter was too young to get. I started paying attention. Old Bette Davis movies were referenced without anyone explaining what the reference was, or even asking. It was just dropped in and left. I suddenly found I was hooked.
> 
> Plus - and 8den you and I may have to slug it out in front of the town gazebo - despite her multiple annoyances, I did have a bit of a crush on Lorelei. What? Mrs la rouge fancies Luke. (Not that we have laminated lists, I'd hasten to add).



The laminated part seems both unnecessary and kinda creepy. What else are you doing when "writing" these lists.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 29, 2016)

8den said:


> The laminated part seems both unnecessary and kinda creepy. What else are you doing when "writing" these lists.


It's a Friends reference. I didn't start it.


----------



## 8den (Aug 29, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> It's a Friends reference. I didn't start it.



I'd stick with the masturbation innuendo it's less shameful.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 29, 2016)

8den said:


> I'd stick with the masturbation innuendo it's less shameful.


You brought up Friends first!


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 8, 2016)

So, when Rory gets community service for stealing the boat with Logan, why doesn't Logan get any?


----------



## 8den (Sep 9, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> So, when Rory gets community service for stealing the boat with Logan, why doesn't Logan get any?



rich lawyer dad.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 9, 2016)

8den said:


> rich lawyer dad.


His Dad's a newspaper magnate. And Richard hired a rich lawyer friend (although they fell out when the judge was perfectly reasonable).

I've watched the series several times, but only on this run through did I wonder why Logan isn't doing time for the same crime.


----------



## 8den (Sep 9, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> His Dad's a newspaper magnate. And Richard hired a rich lawyer friend (although they fell out when the judge was perfectly reasonable).
> 
> I've watched the series several times, but only on this run through did I wonder why Logan isn't doing time for the same crime.



I have no idea then I've not seen the episode in years


----------



## mauvais (Sep 9, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> His Dad's a newspaper magnate. And Richard hired a rich lawyer friend (although they fell out when the judge was perfectly reasonable).
> 
> I've watched the series several times, but only on this run through did I wonder why Logan isn't doing time for the same crime.


Not definitively explained as such, but:


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 9, 2016)

IIRC Logan or his dad offered to sort it all out/represent Rory alongside Logan but Lorelai turned them down.  I presumed that Logan's lawyer's got a better outcome.  Maybe they got a more compliant judge.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 9, 2016)

quimcunx said:


> IIRC Logan or his dad offered to sort it all out/represent Rory alongside Logan but Lorelai turned them down.  I presumed that Logan's lawyer's got a better outcome.  Maybe they got a more compliant judge.


Logan must get off altogether because his friends throw Rory a "For She's a Jolly Good Felon" party, and although Logan attends, he doesn't wear a stripey hat like the one they give to Rory to wear.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 9, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Logan must get off altogether because his friends throw Rory a "For She's a Jolly Good Felon" party, and although Logan attends, he doesn't wear a stripey hat like the one they give to Rory to wear.



Well I expect newspaper magnates know lots of things about prominent people in public life that never gets published...


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 9, 2016)

quimcunx said:


> Well I expect newspaper magnates know lots of things about prominent people in public life that never gets published...


You're saying the judge was a paedophile? That's a bit too dark for GG!


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 9, 2016)

I always assumed, because Logan tried to insist Rory let his lawyers deal with her case, that they had a judge in their pocket. The difference between Huntsberger (sp?) money and Gilmore money, as Shira (also sp?) says.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 9, 2016)

quimcunx said:


> IIRC Logan or his dad offered to sort it all out/represent Rory alongside Logan but Lorelai turned them down.  I presumed that Logan's lawyer's got a better outcome.  Maybe they got a more compliant judge.


This fortuitous bending of the law is probably what inspired him to go and work for Lockhart/Gardner.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 9, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> You're saying the judge was a paedophile? That's a bit too dark for GG!



  That would be your depraved mind, danny, not mine.  I'm sure it was just some youthful indiscretion with a Daisy Duke lookalike at a hayride through Stars Hollow.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 10, 2016)

"Satan can kiss my ass!"


----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 14, 2016)

Paedophile in the same sentence as Gilmore Girls


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 25, 2016)

I do like how Jackson's brother is Ron Swanson .

I've spent the last month or so watching all of it.


----------



## TikkiB (Sep 26, 2016)

mauvais said:


> This fortuitous bending of the law is probably what inspired him to go and work for Lockhart/Gardner.


[intertextuality]He was in the PA's department first though [/intertextuality]


----------



## TikkiB (Sep 26, 2016)

wtfftw said:


> I do like how Jackson's brother is Ron Swanson .
> 
> I've spent the last month or so watching all of it.


what!  I need to watch more.  My GG knowledge is too fucking patchy.


----------



## 8den (Oct 25, 2016)

quimcunx, Rebelda, spanglechick, Looby danny la rouge, Mogden, TikkiB, Siouxsie, mauvais and loads more*
*

TRAILER!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*
**





*I just worked out how to mention people
*
*


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 25, 2016)

Trying to avoid spoilers, as I've only just started the first season but really enjoying it so far. 11 eps in and what I love are the performances from everyone & great dialogue. How did I miss this before?


----------



## 8den (Oct 25, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> Trying to avoid spoilers, as I've only just started the first season but really enjoying it so far. 11 eps in and what I love are the performances from everyone & great dialogue. How did I miss this before?



Cause it was on on E4 during the day?


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 25, 2016)

8den said:


> Cause it was on on E4 during the day?



That would be it, I imagine. Back when I was in gainful employment


----------



## kittyP (Oct 25, 2016)

8den said:


> quimcunx, Rebelda, spanglechick, Looby danny la rouge, Mogden, TikkiB, Siouxsie, mauvais and loads more*
> 
> 
> *TRAILER!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> ...




Yay!  <3


----------



## Mogden (Oct 25, 2016)

Wowwowwow  My birthday is November 28th so I'm telling myself it's a treat just for me


----------



## Mogden (Oct 25, 2016)

My male houseguest claims no men watch the Gilmore Girls!


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 25, 2016)

Mogden said:


> My male houseguest claims no men watch the Gilmore Girls!


Your male houseguest is mistaken.


----------



## Looby (Oct 25, 2016)

Mr Looby pretends he doesn't like it.


----------



## Siouxsie (Oct 26, 2016)

Mr S blatantly loves it, I love him for it....I love the Gilmore Girls!
Once in  a while a program comes along and totally consumes you and fulfils your needs. The Gilmore Girls is mine. Everything about it, everybody in it and every cultural reference it's delighted me with.

I hope I'm not left disappointed .......Nah, I'll be back with old friends and family!  I'll be whole again


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2016)

Mogden said:


> My male houseguest claims no men watch the Gilmore Girls!


Very mistaken , I'm nearing the end of season 2


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2016)

Looby said:


> Mr Looby pretends he doesn't like it.


Blates pretending


----------



## Looby (Oct 26, 2016)

marty21 said:


> Blates pretending


I know it's a long way but would you like to come to our screening party? We'll have pop tarts, margaritas, red vines and pizza. [emoji106]
Everyone is welcome but I live in Dorset and my lounge is quite small. [emoji53]


----------



## Thaw (Oct 26, 2016)

I got addicted to it as a 30 something bloke whilst on business trips. It always seemed to be on foreign TV and the theme-song and all the smart women made me homesick.
I'm nearly finished rewatching series 2 as prep for Gilmore Day (Dance Marathon Episode). Not sure I'll be able to get all 7 series done in time but once Logan appears I'll happily be able to skip quite a few.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2016)

Looby said:


> I know it's a long way but would you like to come to our screening party? We'll have pop tarts, margaritas, red vines and pizza. [emoji106]
> Everyone is welcome but I live in Dorset and my lounge is quite small. [emoji53]


I'll wear my Luke outfit


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 26, 2016)

Looby said:


> I know it's a long way but would you like to come to our screening party? We'll have pop tarts, margaritas, red vines and pizza. [emoji106]
> Everyone is welcome but I live in Dorset and my lounge is quite small. [emoji53]


I'd need to crash. Dorset is a bit of a drive from the Stirling area.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 26, 2016)

We've got the last two episodes to go. We tried to time it to be ready by the screening date, but we peaked too early. Not sure how long we'll hold off the final episodes but I don't see us doing them one at a time.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> We've got the last two episodes to go. We tried to time it to be ready by the screening date, but we peaked too early. Not sure how long we'll hold off the final episodes but I don't see us doing them one at a time.


You never do Gilmore Girls one at a time


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 26, 2016)

marty21 said:


> You never do Gilmore Girls one at a time


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


>


#notmeanttobesmutty


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 26, 2016)

marty21 said:


> #notmeanttobesmutty


[Lorelei] I didn't say anything: that was your dirty mind.[/Lorelei]


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 26, 2016)

I don't think I can cope with Richard's funeral.


----------



## Mogden (Oct 26, 2016)

Ha he's still not convinced. Short of tying him to a chair and matchsticking his eyes, I don't think I'll get a convert.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 26, 2016)

I need a new binge watch series and i keep hearing about this all the time right now.....im taking it as a sign...will start this evening...


----------



## Siouxsie (Oct 26, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> I don't think I can cope with Richard's funeral.


It was bad enough when he had his heart attack 
I really warmed to Emily during that time, there was such a vulnerability about her that made me want to hug her.


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 6, 2016)

I have watched it but I'm struggling to understand all this love for it. Can someone explain please.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 6, 2016)

moonsi til said:


> I have watched it but I'm struggling to understand all this love for it. Can someone explain please.


Yes: not everyone likes the same things.


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 6, 2016)

it is a genuine question of what people like about it. So if anyone would like to share I would appreciate please.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 6, 2016)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I need a new binge watch series and i keep hearing about this all the time right now.....im taking it as a sign...will start this evening...



Nothing like GG but my most favourite TV show since Buffy is Orphan Black. 
All on Netflix


----------



## kittyP (Nov 6, 2016)

moonsi til said:


> it is a genuine question of what people like about it. So if anyone would like to share I would appreciate please.



It took me about the first series to get in to it but, I dunno, it was comforting and engaging (occasionally challenging), all in the right proportions for me. 
Other than that *shrug*


----------



## Looby (Nov 6, 2016)

moonsi til said:


> it is a genuine question of what people like about it. So if anyone would like to share I would appreciate please.


I'm not very good at explaining why I like stuff but I love this show so hard. I love the characters (and their flaws), I adore that crazy little town and the wider relationships. 

I like the cultural references and actually think it's really clever. It makes me laugh and smile and at certain points has made me properly cry my eyes out. 

I'm watching it as I type. [emoji4]


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 7, 2016)

kittyP said:


> Nothing like GG but my most favourite TV show since Buffy is Orphan Black.
> All on Netflix


I really like Orphan Black but got a bit fed up after 3 seasons of it.
I never watched Buffy when it was out originally so that could be a very good idea!


----------



## kittyP (Nov 7, 2016)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I really like Orphan Black but got a bit fed up after 3 seasons of it.
> I never watched Buffy when it was out originally so that could be a very good idea!



Buffy is the media love of my life. 
I have known several blokes who thought Buffy was just for teenage girls but came to see it for what it was even if they didn't quite end up with my level of obsession  
It's not for everyone but if you are willing to give it a good chance, it is one of the most layered, funny, tragic and empowering programmes ever. 
Oh and massive feminist rahhh  (while having amazing male characters) too


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 7, 2016)

kittyP said:


> Buffy is the media love of my life.
> I have known several blokes who thought Buffy was just for teenage girls but came to see it for what it was even if they didn't quite end up with my level of obsession
> It's not for everyone but if you are willing to give it a good chance, it is one of the most layered, funny, tragic and empowering programmes ever.
> Oh and massive feminist rahhh  (while having amazing male characters) too


This is what i hear about Buffy so often....might just give itva whirl now i have a lot of long evenings on me tod.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 7, 2016)

Mrs Miggins said:


> This is what i hear about Buffy so often....might just give itva whirl now i have a lot of long evenings on me tod.



Well if/when you do, come join us on the Buffy Thread but I would skip right to the end to avoid spoilers and let people know that you are watching it for the first time so they can spoiler subsequent posts when needed.

It's always good to follow someone going through it for the first time.
I feel like I get to vicariously properly go back to the beginning again


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 7, 2016)

moonsi til said:


> it is a genuine question of what people like about it. So if anyone would like to share I would appreciate please.


"I first saw it when E4 (I think) were running it round the clock. My daughter was watching it, and I thought it was going to be another "Jesus, what's this crap?" kind of a show. But then I listened to the dialogue. It was full of witty pop culture references that I knew my daughter was too young to get. I started paying attention. Old Bette Davis movies were referenced without anyone explaining what the reference was, or even asking. It was just dropped in and left. I suddenly found I was hooked."

The Gilmore Girls


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 7, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> not everyone likes the same things.



Are you deliberately trying to break the internet?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 7, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> Are you deliberately trying to break the internet?


Sorry internet: everybody likes exactly what I like.

Free jazz, experimental contemporary "classical" music, French New Wave films, porridge with salt, the Loft by David Mancuso, Bach, Louis Armstrong, Paul Robeson and grapefruit marmalade.

Everyone.


----------



## Sue (Nov 7, 2016)

'Free jazz'? Oh danny la rouge.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 7, 2016)

Sue said:


> 'Free jazz'? Oh danny la rouge.


Everyone likes free jazz.


----------



## Sue (Nov 7, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Everyone likes free jazz.


Bet Lorelai hates it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 7, 2016)

Sue said:


> Bet Lorelai hates it.


She's very dismissive of reggae, certainly, and on that we heartily disagree.


----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 7, 2016)

It's a complete, perfect world, it allows people to be themselves .......it's Stars Hollow.....you either get it and embrace it fully or you just watch a bit and flick over.

It's a wonderfully written and totally unique show.

On the surface it's a quirky mish mash of nothingness but scratch that surface and every real life emotion and situation is uncovered.
I've watched every episode countless times, I still laugh and shout and cry...Lorelai's letter for Luke gets me every time also......


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 7, 2016)

Thank you. Will probably watch again in the future from the start and not a random episode.


----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 7, 2016)

The pilot episode was a bit ropey, especially Rory's accent and bolshie attitude!
But after that it's a delightful escape from everyday life...how can you not love a town where the music shop is owned by Carole King and where Paul Anka meets canine Paul Anka!


----------



## flypanam (Nov 7, 2016)

My wife is binge watching it. It's a race to get home first. First in chooses what we watch. She's beaten me for the last week and a bit. Can't say I enjoy it, can't say I leave the room when it's on either.


----------



## 8den (Nov 7, 2016)

flypanam said:


> My wife is binge watching it. It's a race to get home first. First in chooses what we watch. She's beaten me for the last week and a bit. Can't say I enjoy it, can't say I leave the room when it's on either.



You're in stage 2.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 7, 2016)

Siouxsie said:


> The pilot episode was a bit ropey


And Kirk isn't Kirk!


----------



## flypanam (Nov 7, 2016)

8den said:


> You're in stage 2.



Shit I thought I was at 4.


----------



## 8den (Nov 7, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> And Kirk isn't Kirk!



Fun fact, Kirk is played by Sean Gunn, who's brother James, directed among other things "Guardians of the Galaxy" in which Sean has a small part.


----------



## 8den (Nov 7, 2016)

flypanam said:


> Shit I thought I was at 4.



Noooooo

Stage 3 is when you start paying vague attention and ask questions and inopportune moments like "I thought Rory was with Logan" & "When did Luke's nephew move in". Stage 3 is mercifully brief, as the victim either passes quickly through or, or is killed in sheer irritation by people in stage 4 or 5 (encounters between people in stage 3 and those in stage 6 are mercifully brief but nearly always fatal).


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 7, 2016)

8den said:


> Fun fact, Kirk is played by Sean Gunn, who's brother James, directed among other things "Guardians of the Galaxy" in which Sean has a small part.


Sean Gunn is awesome.


----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 7, 2016)

And Sebastian Bach owns a sandwich shop 

I loved Skid Row!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 9, 2016)

Getting away from news about real America by watching some more season 3 Although I think Taylor would have voted Trump


----------



## Looby (Nov 9, 2016)

The troubadour episode is amazing. Sparks, Kim and Thurston, Chloe from 24, can't remember who else. Grant Lee Philips plays the regular troubadour I think. 
I was so excited the first time I heard Lane mention Art Brut as I went to school with the lead singer. 

I watched the final episode again last night* but it's not the final one anymore. [emoji41]
*obviously I cried.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 9, 2016)

Looby said:


> The troubadour episode is amazing. Sparks, Kim and Thurston, Chloe from 24, can't remember who else


The guy from the Pernice Brothers and Yo La Tengo, too.


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 9, 2016)

So it looks like I'm going to have to start from the beginning. Many thanks to everyone. Also did you see article in Guardian at the weekend?


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 18, 2016)

So, do we "like" Logan or should Rory wait for Jess (on series 6 atm)


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 18, 2016)

High Voltage said:


> So, do we "like" Logan or should Rory wait for Jess (on series 6 atm)


I dislike Logan. I'll see you at the other end when I'll say more.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 18, 2016)

moonsi til said:


> . Also did you see article in Guardian at the weekend?


No!


----------



## Looby (Nov 18, 2016)

moonsi til said:


> So it looks like I'm going to have to start from the beginning. Many thanks to everyone. Also did you see article in Guardian at the weekend?



Yeah I did. I can't really relate to it because I had a terrible relationship with my mother but it was a nice article. 


High Voltage said:


> So, do we "like" Logan or should Rory wait for Jess (on series 6 atm)



I quite like Logan but he is an arse. Can't really say any more if you're on series 6. 
You've only got a week, chop chop!


----------



## Looby (Nov 21, 2016)

Preparations are underway for Gilmore Girls day. [emoji41]

I'm off to buy sweets today and to get some posters printed to decorate the lounge. You can buy viewing party kits which includes Gilmore Girls bunting but they're shipped from the US so probably won't get here in time now. 

On the menu will be tater tots, pizza, pop tarts, donuts, muffin tops and popcorn plus an obscene amount of sweets. [emoji106]


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm going to have to wait until Sunday.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 21, 2016)

Looby said:


> Preparations are underway for Gilmore Girls day. [emoji41]
> 
> I'm off to buy sweets today and to get some posters printed to decorate the lounge. You can buy viewing party kits which includes Gilmore Girls bunting but they're shipped from the US so probably won't get here in time now.
> 
> On the menu will be tater tots, pizza, pop tarts, donuts, muffin tops and popcorn plus an obscene amount of sweets. [emoji106]


I want to go to yours!

I'll be in on my own with an obscene amount of pop tarts  

I think I should think about something savoury too


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 21, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> I want to go to yours!
> 
> I'll be in on my own with an obscene amount of pop tarts
> 
> I think I should think about something savoury too


I'm making a muffin bottom pie.

(I'm not really. But I want to).


----------



## Looby (Nov 21, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> I'm making a muffin bottom pie.
> 
> (I'm not really. But I want to).


Do it! [emoji106]


----------



## Looby (Nov 21, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> I want to go to yours!
> 
> I'll be in on my own with an obscene amount of pop tarts
> 
> I think I should think about something savoury too


Is bournemouth too far to watch 6 hours of telly? [emoji1]


----------



## Looby (Nov 21, 2016)

wtfftw said:


> I'm going to have to wait until Sunday.


We're not watching until Saturday. 

Sorry, I really should have used multi quote.


----------



## Sue (Nov 21, 2016)

And coffee. Where's the coffee?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 21, 2016)

Looby said:


> Is bournemouth too far to watch 6 hours of telly? [emoji1]


With a 3 year old, yes


----------



## Looby (Nov 21, 2016)

Sue said:


> And coffee. Where's the coffee?


I don't drink it. [emoji15] I like coffee but caffeine makes me feel so shit. We might have margaritas if I decide to drink.


----------



## Sue (Nov 21, 2016)

Looby said:


> I don't drink it. [emoji15] I like coffee but caffeine makes me feel so shit. We might have margaritas if I decide to drink.



You can't *not have* coffee .


----------



## Looby (Nov 21, 2016)

Sue said:


> You can't *not have* coffee .


I think we'll have enough stimulation. I've just spent 15 quid on twizzlers, twinkies, candy sushi and other stuff!


----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 21, 2016)

I think I may burst with anticipation before Friday


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm binge watching atm ,  nearing the end of season 5 . It's going to be difficult to get to the end before the new one , but I'll give it a go


----------



## kittyP (Nov 22, 2016)

High Voltage said:


> So, do we "like" Logan or should Rory wait for Jess (on series 6 atm)


I totally disliked all of Rory's love interests


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 22, 2016)

I  haven't watched it yet but saw a 'Luke's Diner' poster. Ooh maybe I could start watching today? I'm off and nothing planned.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 22, 2016)

moonsi til said:


> I  haven't watched it yet but saw a 'Luke's Diner' poster. Ooh maybe I could start watching today? I'm off and nothing planned.


Do it. There's only 153 episodes, 39-45 minutes per episode.  That's four and a half days. You can totally manage it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 22, 2016)

The 11 episodes of Gilmore Girls you need to watch before the series returns to Netflix


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2016)

kittyP said:


> I totally disliked all of Rory's love interests


I like Jess


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 22, 2016)

marty21 said:


> I like Jess


I do too, but he was a bad boyfriend. All that not communicating and moodiness. And he was nothing but trouble for Luke. 

He was a good kid though.


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm on S1 episode 1.


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 23, 2016)

I have been watching on/off throughout today, had come off a nightshift and needed not to sleep. So a few episodes, then out to a a gig and back for more as I can't sleep. My partner said 'heh' earlier, what stage is that?

But yay I'm liking it..


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2016)

I've nearly finished season 5 , I started watching it on Sunday


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 23, 2016)

I reckon we're going to need a spoilers thread for Friday because people will be watching at different times on different days.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 23, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> I reckon we're going to need a spoilers thread for Friday because people will be watching at different times on different days.


Because of Modernity.

*shakes fist at modernity*


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 23, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> I reckon we're going to need a spoilers thread for Friday because people will be watching at different times on different days.



I have tentatively pledged not to watch it until the following weekend so yes.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 23, 2016)

quimcunx said:


> I have tentatively pledged not to watch it until the following weekend so yes.


 why? 

I'll be watching at 9 am


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 23, 2016)

Oooh what if it's available at midnight on Thursday!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 23, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> Oooh what if it's available at midnight on Thursday!


I will likely be doing that ^

Or... in the morning after nursery run.



quimcunx said:


> I have tentatively pledged not to watch it until the following weekend so yes.


Yes, why?


----------



## Looby (Nov 23, 2016)

I'm going to have to go out and get drunk Friday to stop myself watching.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 23, 2016)

Needed to watch something comforting...

Cafe olé


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 23, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> Oooh what if it's available at midnight on Thursday!


all the new episodes will debut on *November 25, 2016* at 12.01am PT. That's *7.01am* in the UK.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 23, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> Needed to watch something comforting...
> 
> Cafe olé


Coffee! Alright


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 23, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> all the new episodes will debut on *November 25, 2016* at 12.01am PT. That's *7.01am* in the UK.


This is probably for the best. I'd be up all night in excitement  ooooh it's like Christmas come early.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 25, 2016)

It's Gilmore day!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2016)

Guess what day my tablet has chosen to fuck up   ffs nothing else to look forward to this week.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 25, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> Guess what day my tablet has chosen to fuck up   ffs nothing else to look forward to this week.


Oh no. Come here!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 25, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> It's Gilmore day!


Not for me ! I'm at episode 7 , Season 6


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 25, 2016)

not watching til next weekend, so see you then thread!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 25, 2016)

Just watched Winter.

No spoilers but I am going to say one thing: the picture was poor. Is that a demand thing?


----------



## girasol (Nov 25, 2016)

I'm afraid of watching and being disappointed.   Rory seemed a bit wooden on the trailers I watched


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 25, 2016)

I've never seen Gilmore Girls. I keep hearing about it. Is it good then?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 25, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've never seen Gilmore Girls. I keep hearing about it. Is it good then?


The Gilmore Girls


----------



## mauvais (Nov 25, 2016)

I just watched the first. It's a bit weird. Not that you shouldn't watch or anything, it's fine, just...weird.

I think most of all it feels a lot like a SNL skit. I keep expecting whoops and applause when any character shows up.


----------



## 8den (Nov 25, 2016)

Surprisingly my estranged wife contacted me today re my Netflix password. It was for the child to watch paw patrol on it, (honestly, it was, I just got to tease her about it). 

I'm not saying there's a lot riding on the new Gilmore Girls, but I'm hoping it single-handedly fixes 2016.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 25, 2016)

mauvais said:


> I think most of all it feels a lot like a SNL skit. I keep expecting whoops and applause when any character shows up.



This doesn't endear me to it.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 25, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> This doesn't endear me to it.


That's re the new films. Not the series. I think.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 25, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> That's re the new films. Not the series. I think.



Oh, okay. I might give the series a try then.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 26, 2016)

Then again, it's like that ^^ for fan girls like me who squealed and clapped and cried every time another old character appeared.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 26, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> That's re the new films. Not the series. I think.


Yep, only the new.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 26, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> This doesn't endear me to it.


It's one person's simile.  While I understand it, it's not one I'd use, and it's less to do with the production values than with a fan's reactions to the updates.  

In other words, fans of the original series are invested not just in the "main" characters - Lorelei, Rory, and Emily, (and, I'd argue, Luke) - but also the townsfolk of Stars Hollow.  Stars Hollow is the "fifth Gilmore Girl".  We want to see the old boyfriends, yes, but also Lane, Miss Patty, Taylor, the Town Troubadour, Kirk, and so on.  And so, when they turn up, rather like Cheers, we give a little internal round of applause.

I think that's what Mauvais was getting at.  So it's not something that would apply to a fresh viewer.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 26, 2016)

As for the original series, the pleasure is in the layers. Rory is reading Howl when she meets Jess. That's not an accident. So, we can notice that and say "ooh, Howl, I've got a copy of that somewhere", or it can pass us by and we can just watch the interpersonal drama. Or we can go a bit deeper and ask why Howl is (fleetingly) referenced at this point. (Jess is a troubled kid).

So there's the intertextuality. 

And for someone like me, the trainspotterish joy of judging Rory's taste in books and Lane's taste in CDs (Hooray: she likes Claudine Longet. Boo: she likes Arcade Fire). 

That's as well as the fast-talking, pop-referencing dialogue. If you don't know what Audrey Hepburn movie has just been referenced, don't worry an 80s brat pack one will be referenced in the next sentence. And if that all passes you by, that doesn't matter either. You can just sit back and enjoy the town meetings.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 26, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> I think that's what Mauvais was getting at.  So it's not something that would apply to a fresh viewer.


It is, in part, but I think it's also a product of what the revival is: putting the actors back together in dusty old roles again after a very long break, and having to cram to accommodate a bit of everything. As a result, it does have a slightly odd and possibly forced dynamic, possibly increased by things like the somewhat alien production - modern, HD, starkly lit. I dunno, I've watched two and it does seem to be finding itself a bit as it goes on. Again it's not that big a deal, I don't want to put anyone off.

Watching the first one I did immediately think of your post about how you got into it. It was a bam-bam-bam flow of cultural references that you'd miss if you blinked.

I'll comment on the actual story once everyone's done.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 26, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> As for the original series, the pleasure is in the layers. Rory is reading Howl when she meets Jess. That's not an accident. So, we can notice that and say "ooh, Howl, I've got a copy of that somewhere", or it can pass us by and we can just watch the interpersonal drama. Or we can go a bit deeper and ask why Howl is (fleetingly) referenced at this point. (Jess is a troubled kid).
> 
> So there's the intertextuality.
> 
> ...


It took me a while to realise that the town meetings were held in Ms Patty's place


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 26, 2016)

marty21 said:


> It took me a while to realise that the town meetings were held in Ms Patty's place


I noticed that. But then I can't work out how the internal layout of Lorelei's house works. And I swear it changed in the later episodes! (And not from the refit: that was upstairs).


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 26, 2016)

mauvais said:


> It is, in part, but I think it's also a product of what the revival is: putting the actors back together in dusty old roles again after a very long break, and having to cram to accommodate a bit of everything. As a result, it does have a slightly odd and possibly forced dynamic.


That's true. I'm giving it a pass for now because of the nostalgia value. But 



Spoiler



the bit where Digger walked out of the scene at the funeral in Winter (the only one I've seen so far) reminded me a bit of a production of MacBeth I once saw when Banquo's Ghost exits the stage!


----------



## mauvais (Nov 26, 2016)

Also from the older stuff we're rewatching, I think this is one of the best lines:


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 26, 2016)

I wasn't going to comment but 



Spoiler



I want to muse about the passing of time.

Everyone's voice seems so much deeper, not just Rory's. Almost everyone has put on weight, except Miss Patty who we only saw from a distance but looks like she's lost a huge amount. 

It's not surprising that people look ten years older than ten years ago, but it's weird because I last saw them when I was rewatching the lot only a couple of weeks back! When friends change they do so gradually. Or even if you're meeting up ten years later, you are aware ten years have passed. Here, it's more like a sudden change has occurred.

It's nice to see everyone, but there's a sadness too. It's hard to put my finger on, but I see it most in Luke's hair. Luke wouldn't dye his hair. But Scott Patterson has done. Whether for this part or not isn't really the point. But a bit like a revival band trying to put on the old spandex trousers, there's something of the reliving former glories rather than taking the story forward about it.

That said, Paris was great. And I loved her occupation. It was exactly right.

And Lane, who was I think a lot older than Rory in real life (the actor I mean), looks exactly the same age now!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 26, 2016)

I've watched "winter" - it's lovely.  But I'm really sad about Lauren Graham's weird Botox/fillers/whatever.  Why aren't American actresses allowed to be middle aged? She looks slightly alien and it makes me hate the world.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 26, 2016)

Has she actually had work done? I thought maybe she'd just got ten years older and slightly fatter, but I expect I'm not a very good judge of such things. Not that it really matters either, of course.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 26, 2016)

mauvais said:


> Has she actually had work done? I thought maybe she'd just got ten years older and slightly fatter, but I expect I'm not a very good judge of such things. Not that it really matters either, of course.


No, it's work.  Her forehead is completely smooth, and she has that Apple-cheeked moonface that has also been given to Nicole Kidman, Renee Zellweger, gwyneth Paltrow et al.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 26, 2016)

So, the third one is... really fucking weird.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 26, 2016)

This thing with smoothness in Hollywood types in their forties is a bit of a phenomenon : 


Zellweger has had pretty extensive work in addition, but the others have just done the Botox/fillers/resurfacing thing.


----------



## pennimania (Nov 26, 2016)

I have reconnected with Urban in the last fortnight

now I have to admit that having never ever thought about the Gilmore Girls until about this last Wednesday, I have absorbed 20 episodes and am gagging for more.

Damn you Urban and Netflix


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm watching S1 though!


----------



## Looby (Nov 26, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> I wasn't going to comment but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Fall it looked like Luke had a hair piece.


----------



## Looby (Nov 26, 2016)

mauvais said:


> So, the third one is... really fucking weird.


It really is!


----------



## Looby (Nov 26, 2016)

Ok, I've watched all of them today and am about to have a major sugar crash!
Some of it I absolutely loved and I liked most of it but there were a few parts I hated and it didn't feel like it fitted with the feel of the show. All in all, I've had a lovely day being completely immersed in it. 

I've cried a lot, in fact I cried through much of Fall. [emoji1]


----------



## mauvais (Nov 26, 2016)

The next one seems to pick up again, so it's not too bad. Still got an hour to go.

I've had a couple of glasses of wine now so I'm going to make a pronouncement: the interior lighting is shit! It's actually worse than IKEA.


----------



## pennimania (Nov 26, 2016)

It's worse than thirtySomething ' God knows I was addicted to that


----------



## pennimania (Nov 26, 2016)

Just to be clear, I'm not wTching the new ones, that is a later punishment .


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 26, 2016)

I have just finished season 1 and have to admit that im finding Lorelei quite annoying. The person who lights up this show for me is Emily. She's fucking great


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 26, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> This thing with smoothness in Hollywood types in their forties is a bit of a phenomenon :
> 
> 
> Zellweger has had pretty extensive work in addition, but the others have just done the Botox/fillers/resurfacing thing.



Until you pointed it out, I couldn't put my finger on what the 'has had work done but what?' look was. It's those cheeks. They're identical.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 26, 2016)

So I think I'm going to give this Gilmore Girls thing a go (from the beginning of the old ones). I'm guessing from what you're all saying they're available on UK Netflix?

You know you stereotype things, you put them in a little box in your brain even though  you don't know anything about them? For The Gilmore Girls it was "popular with teenage girls from the 90s who get very fannish about things and are very giggly." But here all you middle aged blokes are watching it and loving it. I should be more careful with my box-putting in future.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm not middle aged!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 27, 2016)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I have just finished season 1 and have to admit that im finding Lorelei quite annoying.


Quite? She's _really_ annoying. She's needy, vain, ungrateful, irritating, self-centred, horrible to her parents, takes advantage of Luke, wasteful, takes advantage of Suky, seldom says thank you.

"I am so mad at Lorelai I can't even speak right now." Is a thing for a reason.


----------



## pennimania (Nov 27, 2016)

But but if you knew Suki (or however it's spelled) wouldn't you want to kill her? I'm sucked into this show already but in real life you couldn't tolerate a useless, clumsy, and, worst of all, dull, moron in your high class restaurant/life. Kill Suki!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 27, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Quite? She's _really_ annoying. She's needy, vain, ungrateful, irritating, self-centred, horrible to her parents, takes advantage of Luke, wasteful, takes advantage of Suky, seldom says thank you.
> 
> "I am so mad at Lorelai I can't even speak right now." Is a thing for a reason.


So it's on purpose then? She's _supposed_ to be a bit of a cunt? 

I think the rot really set in when they had that disgusting "wedding shower" and she was sitting in the middle of an enormous pile of presents looking as smug as smug can be.....and then she binned the guy off. What a cunt!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 27, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> So I think I'm going to give this Gilmore Girls thing a go (from the beginning of the old ones). I'm guessing from what you're all saying they're available on UK Netflix?
> 
> You know you stereotype things, you put them in a little box in your brain even though  you don't know anything about them? For The Gilmore Girls it was "popular with teenage girls from the 90s who get very fannish about things and are very giggly." But here all you middle aged blokes are watching it and loving it. I should be more careful with my box-putting in future.


Just checking, but for a really long time I'd conflated this with Gossip Girl - which is all those things - so I ignored it.  You're probably loads more aware than me, though. 


What I'd say, as someone who only watched it this year, is I think the peculiar level of affection evidenced here is in large part built up from six or whatever years of drip-fed affection. 

In the end I did like it, but it's really problematic in lots of ways.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 27, 2016)

Mrs Miggins said:


> So it's on purpose then? She's _supposed_ to be a bit of a cunt?
> 
> I think the rot really set in when they had that disgusting "wedding shower" and she was sitting in the middle of an enormous pile of presents looking as smug as smug can be.....and then she binned the guy off. What a cunt!


Well, she's not Walter White, but she is a nightmare.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 27, 2016)

So, can we talk openly about it yet?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 27, 2016)

mauvais said:


> So, can we talk openly about it yet?


I've still not see anything except Winter. 

 Spoiler code?


----------



## Thaw (Nov 27, 2016)

Watched it all yesterday with coffee and martinis. A good bit funnier than the originals I think but it was odd. Jess has been spending too much time in the gym....Scott Patterson's hair is terrible...Paris, Taylor and Kirk were great. Rory and Lorelai are just terrible people.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 27, 2016)

Thaw said:


> Rory and Lorelai are just terrible people.


I had forgotten that Rory becomes less likeable over time. Even so I thought some of the new story stuff - kind of for comic relief, but not really - was a step too far.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm ignoring the thread as I am nearing the end of season 6.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 27, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> What I'd say, as someone who only watched it this year, is I think the peculiar level of affection evidenced here is in large part built up from six or whatever years of drip-fed affection.
> 
> In the end I did like it, but it's really problematic in lots of ways.


I don't think it's that, for me. I binge watched the lot in 2010, after irrationally hating it for ages (my mum and sister watched it together, I had a newborn, FUCK THEM AND FUCK THEIR SHOW etc.). For me it's that the protagonists, _female protagonists _especially_ – _who usually have to be stoic, perfect angels - were allowed to be annoying, complicated, fuck up, have good relationships and be shit in them, have shit relationships, cheat, lie, be an absolute cunt to all and sundry out of teenage angst but still have loving relationships when you come out of it, not grieve instinctively and in the way you're supposed to, have career wobbles, be ambitious and so on.

Add into it that Lorelai is a single mum, for whom the angel/whore binary is amplified. A single mum on telly is usually either a sweet and perfect martyr or a smack head prostitute (eta: and definitely not a protagonist!). Now we have Jessica Jones, realistically complicated female leads are becoming more common, but 10 years ago we really really didn't. That doesn't absolve GG for not being multicultural, or its disablist language, gay people still only existing as caricatures and all its other faults. I'm not blind to them, but I love it for what it did do; treat me with enough respect to love characters who aren't perfect. I think I probably feel more affection for Lorelai because of her weak spots and fuck ups. Having her leave a man at the alter in 2000 and not be vilified for it...I can't think of anything else that was doing that back then.


----------



## pennimania (Nov 27, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Quite? She's _really_ annoying. She's needy, vain, ungrateful, irritating, self-centred, horrible to her parents, takes advantage of Luke, wasteful, takes advantage of Suky, seldom says thank you.
> 
> "I am so mad at Lorelai I can't even speak right now." Is a thing for a reason.



I have just seen the episode when she ducks out of the wedding. I definitely hate her now - no one even called her out on it!!! or they haven't yet.

In fact, I am developing the unhealthy relationship with GG that I have with the Archers. I hate every one in it (except possibly Grandpa and Luke) but I am addicted to it.


----------



## pennimania (Nov 27, 2016)

Just to clarify, of course she was right to call off the wedding if she felt it wasn't right.

I just didn't like the way she did it.

I'm overthinking this am I not?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 27, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> So I think I'm going to give this Gilmore Girls thing a go (from the beginning of the old ones). I'm guessing from what you're all saying they're available on UK Netflix?
> 
> You know you stereotype things, you put them in a little box in your brain even though  you don't know anything about them? For The Gilmore Girls it was "popular with teenage girls from the 90s who get very fannish about things and are very giggly." But here all you middle aged blokes are watching it and loving it. I should be more careful with my box-putting in future.


I know ! it is just a lovely show  I'm nearing the end of season 6 atm ,getting annoyed with Rory , Luke , and Lorelai


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 27, 2016)

pennimania said:


> Just to clarify, of course she was right to call off the wedding if she felt it wasn't right.
> 
> I just didn't like the way she did it.
> 
> I'm overthinking this am I not?


I don't think so  To me, she was right to do it but went about it terribly. Awfully. What I love, though, is that Rory understands right away and that the town gossips, and everyone probably thinks 'eeesh that's a bit shit, poor max' but life carries on. No one disowns Lorelai, she's not cast out, she's human. She disappoints people and that's okay. There's no tragic theory whereby she has to die or pay or whatever. Just life.


----------



## pennimania (Nov 27, 2016)

Also, I keep wanting to break into "Moving on Up." for no apparently good reason.

But I've worked out why. The acoustic guitar at the end of each episode is somewhat reminiscent of the Primal Scream intro.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 27, 2016)

Well I just watched the very first episode and if Rory doesn't end up happily ever after with Sam from Supernatural I'm going to be cross.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 27, 2016)

I finished the new ones today.  I have thoughts, but I'll leave it till we're all caught up.


----------



## girasol (Nov 28, 2016)

Finished Winter.  Rory was cute as a teenager but I don't like her as an adult, also I don't think Alexis Bledel is a good actress.  Lorelai was always a combination of someone annoying and selfish at times, spoilt in some ways, but I could always see why because her mother is a stuck up, MANIPULATIVE, snob and her father was very distant and is also a massive manipulative, controlling snob, but, it took a lot of guts to just leave, pregnant at 16, and build herself a life the way she did.  She's a full, rounded character, as is Emily, who can be likeable at times, but who is essentially just an overpowering, hyper critical, controlling mother.

For me, Lorelai's relationship with her parents is the most interesting aspect of the show and I generally got where Lorelai was coming from.  I like that she's no saint and sometimes just unintentionally awful to the men in her life.  She wasn't so great at relationships and made a lot of mistakes, but who hasn't? 

edit: Oh, and Paris - definitely one of the best characters in the show


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 28, 2016)

Just starting S7:E2

Phhhhhh!!1!!1 - Yay! Luke - Chris the C*nt got what he deserved - Lorelai is a right spoilt, selfish little madam - Rory? Hmmm! the jury's still out on our Ror and I'm really warming to Kirk


----------



## marty21 (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm on season 7 now  - hoping to finish that this week


----------



## Looby (Nov 28, 2016)

Both characters are clearly flawed and that's a good thing but I still adore them. Yes Rory can be a pain in the arse and a bit selfish at times but she's also sweet, loving and sensitive. Same for Lorelai, as Rebelda (I think) said, that's why I like them so much. I'm a pain in the arse, selfish and thoughtless but I'm still loved because I have good points too. [emoji106]

It's so refreshing to have a show where there's not a funny one, a mean one, a kooky one etc Most of the main characters are all or some of those things at times. [emoji4]


----------



## Looby (Nov 28, 2016)

Apart from Dean, I grew to detest him!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 28, 2016)

Looby said:


> Apart from Dean, I grew to detest him!


yeah


----------



## mauvais (Nov 28, 2016)

I actually think Dean comes out of the whole thing comparatively well.


----------



## girasol (Nov 28, 2016)

All done now...  Wish there was a little more!  It definitely got better as it went on.


----------



## girasol (Nov 28, 2016)

I was a bit disappointed Lorelai wasn't having any health issues that come with drinking too much coffee!   Such an idyllic, ideal world.  I've been watching Shameless US recently and the contrast couldn't be greater!  (Both are very good!)


----------



## Looby (Nov 28, 2016)

girasol said:


> All done now...  Wish there was a little more!  It definitely got better as it went on.


I have a feeling there'll be more.


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 28, 2016)

S2 for me now. Proper binging today.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 28, 2016)

I am just watching the pilot...bit yet living up to the hype....why should I persevere?


----------



## Looby (Nov 28, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I am just watching the pilot...bit yet living up to the hype....why should I persevere?


Read Danny La Rouge's posts, he's such a fanboy and very persuasive. [emoji106] If the pilot was the first thing I'd seen I might not have carried on but new shows do take time to settle and find their stride. I watched a random episode in series 3 or 4 and was hooked. [emoji4]


----------



## Mogden (Nov 28, 2016)

Just watched Winter so far



Spoiler



I've been chuckling at the modern references, especially Anthony Bourdain, who is my favourite chef. The Marie Kondo bit and the Neil Patrick Harris repetition. The bit where Emily said thank you properly choked me up.


----------



## pennimania (Nov 29, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I am just watching the pilot...bit yet living up to the hype....why should I persevere?


I had never seen it until last week.
I saw a reference to the town in a blog I follow. I didn't know what it was so googled it.

Now I am half way through season 2. It fits very well with drawing and ceramics. I like a calming background.


----------



## 8den (Nov 29, 2016)

Spoiler



I really wasn't sure about it, until Taylor's "Star's Hallow the Musical" rap Hamilton bit, in Summer 

Also, Rory and Logan. Ugh fucking squared. There's also an amazing bit where Paris high kicks a door stop when she's freaking out in the bathroom. Paris rules!


Also Sean Gunn blaming his brother for Ooober (3 "O"s) was classic, as was his singing of the Carpenters.


----------



## 8den (Nov 29, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I am just watching the pilot...bit yet living up to the hype....why should I persevere?



It creeps up on, thats why it was perfect as a double bill in the middle of the afternoon, when you're unemployed.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 29, 2016)

So going on what 8den and pennimania say, it is soothing and settling and MOR watching for when I'm working at home rather than must watch showpiece of the week


----------



## girasol (Nov 29, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> So going on what 8den and pennimania say, it is soothing and settling and MOR watching for when I'm working at home rather than must watch showpiece of the week



Well it depends on the person, not everyone likes it.  For those who do, they like it to varying degrees, for me it became very moreish and I binge watched it regularly.  I think I got through it 2nd time around in a month.  First time I watched it was on TV so I couldn't binge watch it


----------



## pennimania (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm moving to the point that the only character I can even stand is the one dimensional Michel. That doesn't mean I'm stopping watching it


----------



## marty21 (Nov 29, 2016)

8den said:


> It creeps up on, thats why it was perfect as a double bill in the middle of the afternoon, when you're unemployed.


I watched some of it when I was between jobs in 2008 , liked it but not enough to seek it out. Then I saw it on Netflix a few weeks ago and suddenly I'm half way through season 7


----------



## 8den (Nov 29, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> So going on what 8den and pennimania say, it is soothing and settling and MOR watching for when I'm working at home rather than must watch showpiece of the week



But prepare to see your productive drop, the Dialogue is incredibly sharp, and it's very easy to lose yourself in it. 



Spoiler



Jess has come back and suggested Rory writes a book about Loreli and Rory! Of course! that's so bloody obvious and it'd be trite and shite if anyone  other than Jess suggested it!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 29, 2016)

I am "marking at home" tomorrow. I will test it out


----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 1, 2016)

Looby said:


> In Fall it looked like Luke had a hair piece.


Hair piece....HAIR PIECE! 

Never mind that.....what's happened to Zach!....isn't age terrible.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2016)

nearly finished season 7 now, proper binge watching  got to bed at 2am


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 1, 2016)

I might have stayed up from 8pm to 2pm binging season 1 the other night.

I was hooked by Cinnamon's Wake.

I haven't finished S1 yet.

I'm largely apathetic towards the entire Gilmore clan. I don't dislike them though.

I could happily watch an entire series based just around the other people who live in Stars Hollow. They're entirely delightful.


----------



## pennimania (Dec 3, 2016)

Almost finished season 3 

I really start to dislike Jess. I've seen friends jump to humour grumpy men and it isn't pretty to see Rory doing that. At least I know he won't stop her doing what she wants.

Paris is my favourite now.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 3, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I could happily watch an entire series based just around the other people who live in Stars Hollow. They're entirely delightful.



Apart from Michel. What the fuck is going on with that accent? And the acting. Ugh.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm falling a little bit in love with Paris. Just seen the Bangles concert episode. Paris is great.


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 3, 2016)

In the episode I watched tonight, whom am I kidding one of the three episodes I watched tonight! Paris asked Rory to go in the closet so her date wouldn't see her. Made me laugh. 

It all makes sense watching from the beginning rather than a random episode on E4.


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 4, 2016)

See see see.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 4, 2016)

Had a gilmore girls night tonight and watched all four. brilliant. really enjoyed them and Deffo  more fun to watch in good company with junk food.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 4, 2016)

My binge watching as got me to the new series. Was strange jumping from season 7 to NOW . People got old 

Mrs21 has rewarded me for my fandom, bought me a Luke's diner mug and a tee-shirt


----------



## Looby (Dec 4, 2016)

marty21 said:


> My binge watching as got me to the new series. Was strange jumping from season 7 to NOW . People got old
> 
> Mrs21 has rewarded me for my fandom, bought me a Luke''s diner mug and a tee-shirt


I've got a dragonfly inn book bag and 'what would lorelai do?' pencils. [emoji41]


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm still on S1.

This Lorelai/Luke will-they/won't-they thing is going to run and run, isn't it.

I refuse to believe anyone is as legitimately awful as Emily.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 5, 2016)

Finished it 

Has dominated my watching for the past month or so , watching the original 7 and the comeback .  Loved it


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 6, 2016)

Was enjoying it but not engrossed on the first two episodes but the second two were awesome. Cried through most of Fall. it felt really nicely tied up but yet they could totally do another series if they wanted to. i sort of hope they don't.

i love Lorelai and Luke and Lane and Paris and Emily and Michel. Lorelai's made some awful decisions in the main series but oddly i never hated her for them the way i have other lead characters in things (i never liked Carrie in SATC after she screwed over that guy to get back together with Big). Lorelai's mistakes always felt real in some way.

Rory and Logan and Jess all somewhere on the annoying scale.

Zach looks like Harry Enfield! i had to google to see if Miss Patty was the same actress because the change in hair style made such a massive difference (also had work done i suspect).


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 6, 2016)

So, one of my big reservations about the previous seven series is also writ large here.  

Life is lovely and whimsical and safe for these women, because they haVe access to unfathomable wealth.  Lorelai is petulant and dissatisfied in her role as successful business owner, but that's ok because Emily waves her magic chequebook and buys her a new pony, sorry, hotel.  

Meanwhile Rory is an unexceptional writer who despite doing very little work for much of the year, has absolutely no feature ideas in her head.  It hasn't occurred to her to write loads of stories on spec, until someone from Conde Nast gives her the idea.  But that's ok, because not only are her transatlantic flights seemingly paid for by someone else's fiancé, but she apparently needs no money to buy food, coffee, tampons or anything else during the entire year. Or she's getting an allowance from Daddy. Or Granny. Or both.  Either way, it's hard to like someone completely untroubled by financial reality or adulthood. 

The whole Gilmore Girls entity essentially grows to celebrate how great it is to be wealthy.  Almost everyone owns their own successful business(es).  


Rory is deeply unlikeable in lots of ways.  The comedy forgettable boyfriend storyline is really a low point for me - there's no mitigation, it's just nasty.  At least when Rory slept with Dean after he got married in the series, Lorelia went ballistic.  Now her selfishness is just indulged.  And if the only story she can get on with writing is her own, she really needs to find another job.  Except of course, she'd find teaching so far beneath her...


----------



## mauvais (Dec 6, 2016)

That's a good summary.

The first time I watched the lot, I just kind of automatically assumed as it is with most TV that we were supposed to be sympathetic to Rory and that she must therefore be a sympathetic character herself, as in worthy of sympathy.

But on rewatching, what's been seen can't be unseen and she's pretty nasty really. So that turns people like Mitcham (when he says she hasn't got what it takes) from a villain into a sensible character. And Jess ('this isn't you') into someone more insightful.


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm on s3 now, quite far in. Finding Jess's mouth very strange. Keep trying to do it with my own lips/mouth.


----------



## Mogden (Dec 8, 2016)

Watched all of the new stuff.



Spoiler



Amazingly did not see that ending happening.

Loved the wedding.

Hated Stars Hollow:The Musical. Might be cos I'm quite poorly today and it was a touch surreal but I did like the new song which everyone else hated.

The hike thing was cool I think and Luke breaking down on her return made me weep.

Rory irritated me for the first 2 episodes then I liked her again in summer and fall.

And Emily's change of character was bullshit  No actually it was refreshing. Who know she was human after all.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 9, 2016)

OK I'm almost at the end of S2...these people are fam now as they are so delightfully dreadful


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 9, 2016)

And I'm starting to appreciate how delightfully the same kind of awful are Lorelei and Emily


----------



## keithy (Dec 9, 2016)

Finished the new series. First 2 were hard going, 3 and 4 were more enjoyable.

Rory made me feel like my life is a success. Not sure why she has failed so badly in her career after having the finest schooling and wealth behind her whenever she needs it. Ohhhhh... yes then we see it is because she is an over entitled lazy bore.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 9, 2016)

I am really struggling with S7 - I have a very low "embarrassment / cringe" threshold and often have to pause things or zip through them if they're too bad

I'm pausing far too regularly and for too long and zipping through too much stuff in S7 - far more than in all the other series put together probably - they really are pushing buttons at the moment - even my "crush" on Lorelai is starting to waiver, I mean, I've never really liked the character, it's always been purely on appearance, but even that is now starting to grate


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 9, 2016)

I now find myself suggesting people watch it, saying how it makes sense from the beginning and how funny it can be. I'm on s3 and prob favouring Kirk and Laine as my fave people.


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 9, 2016)

S7 is not written/produced by Sherman-Palladino which is why it grates so much. Personally I don't notice a change in the dialogue as others claim but I do find the plot just goes whaaaaaaaaatthefuckareyoudoing crazy. And some character performances become so ott it's not a sweet, almost realistic, quirk any more but a painfully wrung out cliché (eg Babette). Eta: in response to High Voltage


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 9, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> S7 is not written/produced by Sherman-Palladino which is why it grates so much. Personally I don't notice a change in the dialogue as others claim but I do find the plot just goes whaaaaaaaaatthefuckareyoudoing crazy. And some character performances become so ott it's not a sweet, almost realistic, quirk any more but a painfully wrung out cliché (eg Babette). Eta: in response to High Voltage



REALLY  - just to double check - this is S7 NOT the new S8 I'm talking about - so they'd already bailed from the show before it got cancelled then? Well, I'll go to the foot of our stairs


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 9, 2016)

High Voltage said:


> REALLY  - just to double check - this is S7 NOT the new S8 I'm talking about - so they'd already bailed from the show before it got cancelled then? Well, I'll go to the foot of our stairs


Yeah s7 - there was a contract issue and they were out. So they didn't bail. And Netflix got them back for the new ones


----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 9, 2016)

I've only watched winter at the moment.
I still can't get over the state of Zach!
That oil painting of Richard was a sight to behold 
I cringed at the 'memories of her dad' Lorelai drunkenly gave!
What on earth has happened to Miss Patty  she looked horrendous from across the road!
I'm pleased and reassured to know Luke's 'boys' looked well balanced and healthy...good old Paris, never changes 
I guess Suki is enjoying the lights of Hollywood too much to visit Stars Hollow ...although I did see her in bed with Jason Statham the other week, whatever will Jackson say!

Everything/everyone else were comfortably samey enough, not to feel let down by it all 
I'm waiting for peace and quiet to watch the next 3....I also have a weird thing about feeling comforted, knowing I have them to fall back on and to look forward to, once they are watched....well, that will be that, and it panics me a little


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 9, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> Yeah s7 - there was a contact issue and they were out. So they didn't bail. And Netflix got them back for the new ones



Well that explains a lot then - there's definitely "something" not right with S7 - it's like "stuff" has been turned up to 11 (well, not 11, but turned up to a point that's outside of my comfort zone - and there's a phrase you never thought you'd hear in the same thread as The Gilmore Girls)


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 9, 2016)

And if they were going to turn "it" up to 11 - then they should have let Chris be hit a few more times by Luke . . . for no other reason that I think Chris should be hit a lot (smug little shit)


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 12, 2016)

S4 , Rory & Paris went on Springbreak


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 13, 2016)

I've been ill the past week so I've managed to binge right through to the early episodes of season 4. I hate hate hate that I actually want Rory to be with Jess. Paris is being a wanker. I'm feeling less and less for Rory as episodes go by, but I still more or less like Lorelai. Kirk has really come into his own now. The whole thing feels like it's in a bit of a lull at the moment though, like it's looking for some direction. I'm at the part where 



Spoiler



Jess came back to get his car and told Rory he loved her; Laine has been kicked out of her house; Lorelai is dating Jason; Luke has his new apartment with Nicole; Paris just broke up with Jamie and is dating the old professor dude played by that actor who I cannot stand in anything and who gives me the creeps


.

I enjoy Michel a lot more now, although he's largely so one-dimensional it starts to grate... but aren't they all really quite one-dimensional once you've watched a couple of seasons?


----------



## Looby (Dec 13, 2016)

I watched all the new ones again yesterday and in a way I enjoyed them more this time. I was less irritated by summer as I knew it would be ok in the end. I did ff through the musical though, that was way too long and annoying. 

I want to say more but I can't work out how to do spoilers in Tapatalk.


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 13, 2016)

Yay Vintage Paw I'm not that much ahead of you. I'm still loving Paris but yeah she is a wanker..

ETA: when I come to Urban now it's this thread I come to first hoping there will be new posts!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 13, 2016)

I was wondering how they'd get around the whole Rory going to uni thing, so you could tell she'd be going to Yale a mile off. It doesn't feel like they've found their stride yet though, what with having to account for a whole new dynamic. It seems too convenient and frankly annoying that she's at home just as often as she's at the campus - it doesn't seem to have affected anything really, except the pacing, which seems off. That lack of focus I mentioned in my last post. This is the season where everyone's doing their own thing, and Stars Hollow doesn't seem like that much of a natural nexus for them anymore, which is a shame. I'm still enjoying it, but not as much as I was before Rory went to university.


----------



## Epona (Dec 14, 2016)

I watched it years ago but gave up when the whole yacht thing happened (how the other half steal).  Rewatching it now in preparation for the new ones. S1 truly very funny in places.

Emily is a wealthier version of my mother-in-law.


----------



## Looby (Dec 14, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I was wondering how they'd get around the whole Rory going to uni thing, so you could tell she'd be going to Yale a mile off. It doesn't feel like they've found their stride yet though, what with having to account for a whole new dynamic. It seems too convenient and frankly annoying that she's at home just as often as she's at the campus - it doesn't seem to have affected anything really, except the pacing, which seems off. That lack of focus I mentioned in my last post. This is the season where everyone's doing their own thing, and Stars Hollow doesn't seem like that much of a natural nexus for them anymore, which is a shame. I'm still enjoying it, but not as much as I was before Rory went to university.



I loved it when Rory went to uni, it was really nice to see her in another environment. I like Yale Rory.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm sorry but Norman Mailer what the actual fuck


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 21, 2016)

I have been truly fully committed and on S7 now!


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 21, 2016)

I've stopped mid way through series 7. I'm finding it difficult to get started again. The new writing style had killed the series for me


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 21, 2016)

When I started s1 and read everyone saying how they grew to hate Rory I was thinking, "nah, I can't imagine that."

I was WRONG.

I'm on s5 now and omg she's fucking insufferable. For all of Lorelai's faults, she sees the absurdity of that rich life and its hypocrisies. For all of Rory's work ethic, she's getting everything handed to her on a plate and she's happy to take it. "Just because someone's rich doesn't mean they're a bad person." That was the nail in the coffin. Her getting a fucking internship landing in her lap was the sprinkling of earth on the top of the coffin.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 21, 2016)

It's not even that, IMO. It's that she takes it and does nothing with it. So yeah she gets given the internship, but the bigger problems with that are that (a) she didn't have to do any work to get there, (b) she doesn't recognise that and then (c) she doesn't do any work once she's there.

It's not an accident or unintentional writing though, it's writ even larger in the new stuff. Also there's the question of how much can you blame her, given the nature of her family, Lorelai excluded (and even then only just).


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 21, 2016)

By far the thing that annoys me the most about the programme is the frequency with which all the characters say "also" at the end of a sentence.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 21, 2016)

mauvais said:


> It's not even that, IMO. It's that she takes it and does nothing with it. So yeah she gets given the internship, but the bigger problems with that are that (a) she didn't have to do any work to get there, (b) she doesn't recognise that and then (c) she doesn't do any work once she's there.
> 
> It's not an accident or unintentional writing though, it's writ even larger in the new stuff. Also there's the question of how much can you blame her, given the nature of her family, Lorelai excluded (and even then only just).



Are we meant to question Rory? I admit I can't quite work out how the show wants us to feel about her. 

She's treated as Stars Hollow's favourite little angel who must be protected at all costs, and I can understand the reasoning behind that, considering how Lorelai just turned up one day with this tiny baby with nowhere to go and nothing to her name. And it obviously does show her fucking up sometimes, and doesn't want us to see her as absolutely perfect -- but I still get the impression we're supposed to put her at the centre of our worlds as well, and really root for her, and think of her as flawed but ultimately kooky-lovely-yay.

I get that you _can_ question whether she's all she and others make her out to be, but to what extent do the writers actively encourage us to do that? To what extent is that the _point_ of the programme? Of course, it doesn't have to be the writers' intent at all, but I find myself getting somewhat irked that I feel I'm being asked to like her and root for her and think of her as being just as special and precious as everyone in the show thinks of her as. I feel that my finding her insufferable isn't the intent of the show.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 21, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Are we meant to question Rory? I admit I can't quite work out how the show wants us to feel about her.


I dunno, I was going to add something about that earlier but I couldn't find the right words. Basically I think what you've just written is a good summary & question.

I was going to say that that whole attitude is always portrayed quite sympathetically, such that if you only watched it casually, you could think it's the usual pattern of hero, Rory, versus villains and obstacles. That's what I automatically assumed the first time. There's lots of ways to handle this and I wonder if it's a projection of the author - a sort of indirect defence of a life of privilege & laziness without ever explicitly condoning it, a whole theme of 'just because someone's rich' as you mentioned earlier. I don't know anything about the writers' backgrounds but I wouldn't be very surprised if there's a fit. Certainly it's far from a vicious critique or satire of that life, in Rory's case anyway.

One of the more active themes is that the characters aren't perfect people, but that's conveyed much more strongly in the short term, as in ways they damage relationships or the stupid things they say, not so much their entire, persistent, never corrected disposition.

To look at it a different way, though, what are we supposed to make of Emily & Richard? Are they supposed to be overall villains?

Like I say, I don't know. In the absence of it being deliberate, which I doubt, I'm probably most inclined to think of it as weak long-term writing. I don't think Rory's trajectory was planned this way, nor was it the natural conclusion of her character as shown in the first couple of seasons.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 21, 2016)

mauvais said:


> One of the more active themes is that the characters aren't perfect people, but that's conveyed much more strongly in the short term, as in ways they damage relationships or the stupid things they say, not so much their entire, persistent, never corrected disposition.
> 
> To look at it a different way, though, what are we supposed to make of Emily & Richard? Are they supposed to be overall villains?



These points go together really well. 

There have been a handful of times when I've felt for Emily and Richard -- for instance when Emily went on a date with Simon and came home and cried silently in her hallway. But time and time again, despite being made to recognise the ramifications of her meddling in the short term, she consistently reverts to type and goes about her meddling without a single care for the person whose life she's ruining. I was furious with her when she told Christopher to make a play for Lorelei because Luke wasn't right for her. 

Which leads me to what I think is probably the best way to read the main characters: I think you have to look at Rory and Lorelei together, and how their approaches compare and contrast. After that Christopher incident, both Lorelei and Rory were rightly incensed. It was the first time we've seen Rory shout at Emily like that. And while I'm sure Lorelei will soften somewhat towards Emily in time, she's stopped seeing her (at least at the point I'm at), whereas it only took Rory a second Friday Night Dinner to be back on good terms with her. That seems illustrative of their general outlook more broadly, and obviously it's meant to be because they had different upbringings - but I end up feeling far more sympathetic towards Lorelei than I do Rory.

I get the feeling Emily and Richard (Emily in particular) are meant to be characters you love to hate, but ultimately love for their terribleness - a little like Lucille in Arrested Development. But I don't feel that at all. I flat out dislike them and think they are awful. I can still feel for them in certain situations, and I can still try to understand why they might be the way they are, but that doesn't excuse it to the point where they're the villains you secretly enjoy. 

That no one seems to learn long term leaves the series overall feeling quite unsatisfactory. Some shows are just fine having their 2-D caricatures that stay the same and provide a knowable anchor for the rest of the show to centre around, but it seems off in Gilmore Girls. People can still have their quirks and foibles while developing as characters, but there's next to no development in this. For a series that is so long, and one that focuses so much on interpersonal relationships, that falls flat. Lorelai goes on about having her 'bits' and it seems as though the whole show and all the characters are just vehicles for 'bits' - but it's not a sketch show or a mindless comedy - it's something more, and yet doesn't reflect that.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 21, 2016)

I should add, I'm still enjoying watching it. I'm just a critical sod.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> When I started s1 and read everyone saying how they grew to hate Rory I was thinking, "nah, I can't imagine that."
> 
> I was WRONG.
> 
> I'm on s5 now and omg she's fucking insufferable. For all of Lorelai's faults, she sees the absurdity of that rich life and its hypocrisies. For all of Rory's work ethic, she's getting everything handed to her on a plate and she's happy to take it. "Just because someone's rich doesn't mean they're a bad person." That was the nail in the coffin. Her getting a fucking internship landing in her lap was the sprinkling of earth on the top of the coffin.



I really got to dislike Rory over the series , she made stupid choices  but I never lost my love for lorelai


----------



## Epona (Dec 23, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> These points go together really well.
> 
> There have been a handful of times when I've felt for Emily and Richard -- for instance when Emily went on a date with Simon and came home and cried silently in her hallway. But time and time again, despite being made to recognise the ramifications of her meddling in the short term, she consistently reverts to type and goes about her meddling without a single care for the person whose life she's ruining. I was furious with her when she told Christopher to make a play for Lorelei because Luke wasn't right for her.
> 
> ...



I think the reason it was so popular and lauded when it was first aired was because it was a TV show featuring a single mom and her daughter and their dysfunctional relationships.  That was really quite unusual when it was first shown. (Stuff like Rosanne that featured ordinary people was there beforehand, but still on US television most stuff is aspirational - not necessarily purely in terms of finances, but sometimes in terms of family values.)

I do agree completely about the thing that they come from a wealthy background and that can in itself circumvent potential plot obstacles in terms of wave the chequebook.

Emily is pretty much my MIL (although my MIL is nowhere near as wealthy) so I've actually heard a lot of the sort of stuff she comes out with, including stuff like trying to control my wedding.  But the way Richard treated Dean when he was invited round for dinner was unforgivable, and very much reminded me of when I dated a boy from an aspiring/upwardly mobile family when I was a teenager - I wasn't good enough (because my family had a council house), and the father sure as hell let me know it!  Emily was trying to smooth things over that episode.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 23, 2016)

Not liked for the situation you endured, but for the analysis. I agree about how Richard treated Dean. What's interesting is that Luke acted the same way towards Dean, saying he wasn't good enough for Rory, although somehow Jess was  

tbh the way the entire town is so protective of Rory creeps me out.


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 25, 2016)

I finished all 7 seasons on Dec 23rd! Will need to look back & see how long that took but I know I will prob be embarrassed by how quickly I devoured it. I just couldn't slow down.. I will share some thoughts I have soon.

I will watch the new ones I think on 30th which I'm planning as a sofa day.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 28, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm sorry but Norman Mailer what the actual fuck


He likes Sukie's iced tea. (And being interviewed by his son).


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 4, 2017)

Rory makes me so cross.

I'm currently up to the point where she's going through her 'poverty tourist' stage, living with Paris in that run-down apartment. It's just another fucking experience to be had for her. I really don't like her.

Logan is a terrible person, so they're perfect for one another. Thing is, I like him infinitely more than her.

I'm on Team Jess (not that they'll get back together now). But Jess is too good for her. Lucky escape, Jess.

Jess is everything Rory can never be. He was introduced as the 'poor man's Rory' -- similarly interested in literature and just as clever, but a bad boy from the wrong side of the tracks. But where she gets everything handed to her on a plate and is as limp as lettuce, he's had a shit time of it and has persevered and published a book. She 'thinks'; he 'does'.

They've just introduced April and while I've not got far in that storyline yet (I think Luke tells Lorelai in the next episode) it seems like she's been brought in just to add drama for drama's sake: "Lorelai and Luke have been having a really good time of it lately; we need something - anything - to throw a spanner in the works... I know!" I'm not expecting great things from this.

To be quite honest, I'm getting a bit bored of it all now. I know Lorelai and Luke will end up together, I know they'll almost not, I know Rory will never become anything great, I know what happens at the end of the revival series, and I just want to get to that point because I'm pretty much fed up of the lot of them.

And yet I keep watching.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 25, 2017)

Finished it (including that Year in the Life thing) last night.

I am the anti-fan, in that I rated season 7 more highly than 5 and 6, during which I was just getting grumpy with the whole thing. S7 had me not hating Rory quite as much as before, but the 4 new episodes had me hating her more than ever. Vile person. I didn't hate April as much as many seemed to -- I didn't like the way she was introduced, as a spanner to throw in the works, but she was perfectly in keeping with the show in terms of her character (i.e. obnoxious and far-fetched). I'm cool with how Emily's story ended. As soon as she went to that museum I figured that'd be what would happen. I just wish it had been a slower evolution that was witnessed through the whole series, but I guess I can understand why it wasn't.

I hope they don't do another reunion/renewal in another decade. It's done now. They laboured that point with all the circle of life stuff. If we have to actually witness Jess pining over Rory for the rest of his life and them finally getting together after she's raised her kid a la Lorelai and Luke I'll probably just smash the telly.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 25, 2017)

One of the things that bugs me most about the series is that while it clearly thinks about class and money, it never comes down on one side or the other. It's painfully liberal in its treatment of all sides being equally as valid, even if we think some of them are more dickish than others.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## crossthebreeze (Feb 5, 2017)

I've almost finished season 2 (inspired by this thread) and i'm loving it (even though there's plenty in it that i should find annoying)  - its been a comforting antidote to the winter blues.

 I like the focus on the mother-daughter relationships, and Lorelai's fast talking,  and I think Paris is brilliant. I enjoy identifying the pop culture references and the food references. I think Dean's annoying and i can't stand Jess though, and i think Richard is horrible for how he treated Dean. From the first few episodes  i thought i was going to love Suki, but i'm finding her a bit boring now.

I keep finding that i've watched 3 episodes instead of getting stuff i'm meant to do done.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 5, 2017)

Have ordered this for a friends b'day, she is a huge GG fan.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 5, 2017)

My daughter (and me) would love that!


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 7, 2017)

Which Gilmore Girl Are You Actually?

I'm apparently Rory.


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm Lorelei.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 7, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> Which Gilmore Girl Are You Actually?
> 
> I'm apparently Rory.


So am I


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 7, 2017)

Rory!


----------



## crossthebreeze (Sep 7, 2017)

Lorelai!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2017)

Bloody Rory.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 7, 2017)

Fuck off. Rory.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 7, 2017)

Lorelai for me!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 7, 2017)

moonsi til said:


> Have ordered this for a friends b'day, she is a huge GG fan.


 mrs21 got me this during my Gilmore Girls binge.


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 7, 2017)

Lorelai obvs.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 7, 2017)

Rebelda said:


> Lorelai obvs.



Well jel


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 7, 2017)

spanglechick said:


> Bloody Rory.





Glitter said:


> Fuck off. Rory.



Same. I have no idea why. Fuck's sake.


----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 7, 2017)

You got: Lorelai Gilmore		

You are fiercely independent and don't believe in doing what you're told just to please others. You are incredibly protective of the people you care about — even if they sometimes don't appreciate it — and you're great at giving advice in serious situations. One of your favorite things to do, however, is providing sarcastic commentary about other people's misfortunes

I'm happy with Lorelai


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 7, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Same. I have no idea why. Fuck's sake.


Science. You can't fight science.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 7, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> Science. You can't fight science.



I will kill science in the face.


----------



## Looby (Sep 7, 2017)

Lorelai too. I have a LOT of time on my hands at the moment and did a quiz the other day that was something like design your wedding and we'll tell you in what fictional place you should get married. 
I got Stars Hollow. [emoji4] GG til I die. [emoji106]


----------



## Sue (Sep 7, 2017)

Emily 






Only joking.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2017)

Sue said:


> Emily
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd rather be Emily than Rory.  At least she didn't waste every fucking chance she was given.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 8, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> Which Gilmore Girl Are You Actually?
> 
> I'm apparently Rory.



Me too. 
Hear me Roar(y)!


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 1, 2017)

I've started from the beginning again. (Obviously won't watch the reboot, which doesn't exist).


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 1, 2017)

I am so mad at Lorelei I can't even talk right now.


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 1, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> I am so mad at Lorelei I can't even talk right now.


I wish Netflix would buy scrubs. I miss it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 14, 2017)

So, during that season Madeline is 10/11 years older than Rory. She probably keeps getting held bank a year. Chilton must be raking it in from her parents.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 14, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> View attachment 117823 View attachment 117824



No.


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 14, 2017)

Yeah, no.


----------



## Looby (May 11, 2021)

Scott Patterson who plays Luke has a new podcast. He’s watching every episode for the first time and discussing it with guests. It’s called I Am All In. I haven’t listened yet but I’m thinking of saving a load up and then starting a rewatch. It’s been almost a year.


----------

